# Ivan Drago(Rocky) vs The Mountain(GoT)



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 20, 2018)

they fight bare handed no weapons


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 20, 2018)

Drago is too slow and unskilled.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 20, 2018)

The Mountain. He is super human. Drago's punches would hurt mountain(light to medium damages) , but not kill him. Drago would eventually end as Oberyn.


----------



## Stermor (May 20, 2018)

what did the mountain do that is so super human? also drago hits way harder then any human can possible hit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adamant soul (May 20, 2018)

Stermor said:


> what did the mountain do that is so super human? also drago hits way harder then any human can possible hit.



Being able to move with any speed at all while wearing a suit of unusually thick armour (it's even stated no one else can use it) and effectively wielding a greatsword on top of it.

Bare handed though, Drago should win.


----------



## Stermor (May 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Being able to move with any speed at all while wearing a suit of unusually thick armour (it's even stated no one else can use it) and effectively wielding a greatsword on top of it.
> 
> Bare handed though, Drago should win.



ye not much more superhuman then drago then. drago should still hit way harder then the mountain then.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 20, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Drago is too slow and unskilled.



A boxer is unskilled in a fist fight .

10/10 logic.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (May 21, 2018)

Stermor said:


> what did the mountain do that is so super human? also drago hits way harder then any human can possible hit.


crack a man's skull open with just his fingers


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 21, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> A boxer is unskilled in a fist fight .
> 
> 10/10 logic



Drago is a terrible boxer, that's why he lost to Rocky who is average in technique but compensates with heart.

In this case you want the skill to not let the other guy grab your arm because he is going to rip the skin and muscle from your arm.

Drago takes a punch to land a punch.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Stermor (May 22, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Drago is a terrible boxer, that's why he lost to Rocky who is average in technique but compensates with heart.
> 
> In this case you want the skill to not let the other guy grab your arm because he is going to rip the skin and muscle from your arm.
> 
> Drago takes a punch to land a punch.


drago beat a world champion to death lol.. he is pretty skilled.. that said compared to the mountain anyone would be considered skilled.. 

you just cannot say drago is unskilled in this matchup..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 22, 2018)

Drago's punching power is 2000 PSI, which is like 5 times the upper limit of the strongest fighters today. Rocky's heart just translates to superhuman stamina and durability, dude should have been punched into a million pieces will all the punches he took. Rocky just took the old strategy of letting dudes hit him hard enough till they get tired.


----------



## The Runner (May 22, 2018)

Drogo is ridiculously strong 2000 PSI is a fuckin’ lot

The Mountain isn’t taking this in regards to strength


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 22, 2018)

Stermor said:


> drago beat a world champion to death lol.. he is pretty skilled.. that said compared to the mountain anyone would be considered skilled..
> 
> you just cannot say drago is unskilled in this matchup.



He is unskilled, that's why being a roided freak was his whole plan.

Apollo was skilled, and even that is not good enough.



Sir Jogga said:


> Drogo is ridiculously strong 2000 PSI is a fuckin’ lot
> 
> The Mountain isn’t taking this in regards to strength



He crushed a dude's skull with his hands, that is superhuman.



Sir Jogga said:


> Drogo is ridiculously strong 2000 PSI is a fuckin’ lot



That feat is severely missinterpreted.

Like that show that said the knee strike from a thai fighter was like a ton.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Xiammes (May 23, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That feat is severely missinterpreted.
> 
> Like that show that said the knee strike from a thai fighter was like a ton.



There is nothing to misinterpret, it can be argued that Rocky movie was being factually wrong using PSI instead of force, because then it makes sense and Drago's punch would at the very upper end of whats been recorded. However they stated they were measuring in pounds per square inch(psi), which multiples the amount of force in his punch.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 23, 2018)

> Drago being unskilled because he uses roids

Despite still beating the shit out of skilled boxers like Apollo and very nearly beating Rocky who was at the top of his game and was able to to handle his hits that would kill a human being in one punch in real life

Yeah bullshit to that.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> > Drago being unskilled because he uses roids
> 
> Despite still beating the shit out of skilled boxers like Apollo and very nearly beating Rocky who was at the top of his game and was able to to handle his hits that would kill a human being on one punch in real life
> 
> Yeah bullshit to that.


Honestly, professional boxers rate him pretty high in the Rocky franchise. He's definitely got skill, he's just so fucking built and tanky that just about anything you throw at him is useless.

Although being fair, he does dodge quite a bit of punches, especially in the last fight of the movie. So yeah, even in skill Drago has plenty of it but it's irrelevant since it only matters when there's parity between the parties involved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 23, 2018)

People still seem to think roids = instant muscles, that is not the case. Steroids boost the healing process of your muscles fibers, you only build muscle once you break your muscle fibers, they grow and strengthen as they heal, steroids can make it so that you can lift again in the same day if you take enough. Taking steroids requires just as much hard work as regular working out, steroids offer the competitive edge in that you can quickly build the body you want, thus freeing up your schedule. People turn into muscle bound freaks because they over do it.

Drago himself has the stamina, despite being nearly 2m and 270 pounds, he managed to go with Rocky all 15 rounds against the strongest version of Rocky, even Lang got btfo'd in the third round against a weaker Rocky. Drago is without a doubt Rocky's greatest foe, saying he is unskilled is a massive disservice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> There is nothing to misinterpret, it can be argued that Rocky movie was being factually wrong using PSI instead of force, because then it makes sense and Drago's punch would at the very upper end of whats been recorded. However they stated they were measuring in pounds per square inch(psi), which multiples the amount of force in his punch



There's a real life cruiser weight supossedly hitting at 1800psi so there you have it.

It should be measured in pounds, the movie is just failing at using the right measuring unit and then explaining itself poorly on what that measure means.

You get the hang from it from the very obviously not superhuman characters hitting like shotguns.



NostalgiaFan said:


> > Drago being unskilled because he uses roids
> 
> Despite still beating the shit out of skilled boxers like Apollo and very nearly beating Rocky who was at the top of his game and was able to to handle his hits that would kill a human being in one punch in real life
> 
> Yeah bullshit to that



I see you dont get the meaning of skill or know anything about how boxing works.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Honestly, professional boxers rate him pretty high in the Rocky franchise. He's definitely got skill, he's just so fucking built and tanky that just about anything you throw at him is useless.
> 
> Although being fair, he does dodge quite a bit of punches, especially in the last fight of the movie. So yeah, even in skill Drago has plenty of it but it's irrelevant since it only matters when there's parity between the parties involved



Apollo was far more skilled and being old and retired played a part in the fight going that way.

That's why it was an exibition, wasn't sanctioned.



Xiammes said:


> People still seem to think roids = instant muscles, that is not the case. Steroids boost the healing process of your muscles fibers, you only build muscle once you break your muscle fibers, they grow and strengthen as they heal, steroids can make it so that you can lift again in the same day if you take enough. Taking steroids requires just as much hard work as regular working out, steroids offer the competitive edge in that you can quickly build the body you want, thus freeing up your schedule. People turn into muscle bound freaks because they over do it.
> 
> Drago himself has the stamina, despite being nearly 2m and 270 pounds, he managed to go with Rocky all 15 rounds against the strongest version of Rocky, even Lang got btfo'd in the third round against a weaker Rocky. Drago is without a doubt Rocky's greatest foe, saying he is unskilled is a massive disservice



He is unskilled, Rocky himself is since he is a swarmer that takes punches to land his, they just happen to be the best at physical stats, because of heart and roids.

Lang was a bum, Rocky was just weaker than in the second movie because of plot related reasons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 27, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I see you dont get the meaning of skill or know anything about how boxing works.


I see you don't read well and are just ignoring my post so let me reiterate to make it more clear for you.

Drago not having skills due to roids is bullshit. All that shit does is make you work out better, it's not a fucking power up. Drago still beat the shit out of Apollo and went toe to toe with the strongest Rocky in the series. Guy punches far above any peak human could, Rocky could tank said blows and get right back up. All this shows that Rocky is above peak human just like Drago to be able to survive and even tank said blows. Despite all this Rocky still has the hardest fight of his life and has to push himself to win and this is a Rocky who has trained harder then ever before and only barely won.


GTFO with your downplaying horseshit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Adamant soul (May 27, 2018)

Yeah Rocky isn't skilled it all, it's not as if the whole point of Rocky III was that Rocky needed to get the skill to match his punching power to deal with Lang, hence training with Apollo. 

Rocky as of Rocky IV is just as skilled as Apollo, the only difference between the two is that Rocky had the superhuman physical abilities to actually tank Drago's punches and the strength to do damage back to him. Despite that AND having the skill of Apollo, Drago still gave Rocky the fight of his life.

Drago unskilled my ass.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 27, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> I see you don't read well and are just ignoring my post so let me reiterate to make it more clear for you.
> 
> Drago not having skills due to roids is bullshit. All that shit does is make you work out better, it's not a fucking power up. Drago still beat the shit out of Apollo and went toe to toe with the strongest Rocky in the series. Guy punches far above any peak human could, Rocky could tank said blows and get right back up. All this shows that Rocky is above peak human just like Drago to be able to survive and even tank said blows. Despite all this Rocky still has the hardest fight of his life and has to push himself to win and this is a Rocky who has trained harder then ever before and only barely won.
> 
> ...



No, you are missing the point from the Apollo fight, he was old and retired which is why it was an exibition match.

Roids boost your physical abilities, Drago's main weapon is that, not his skills which arent all that special for a pro.

Did you know Drago originally killed himself with a shotgun blast?

Do roids and training increase bone durability?

Are all boxers in Rocky franchise superhuman?



Adamant soul said:


> Yeah Rocky isn't skilled it all, it's not as if the whole point of Rocky III was that Rocky needed to get the skill to match his punching power to deal with Lang, hence training with Apollo.
> 
> Rocky as of Rocky IV is just as skilled as Apollo, the only difference between the two is that Rocky had the superhuman physical abilities to actually tank Drago's punches and the strength to do damage back to him. Despite that AND having the skill of Apollo, Drago still gave Rocky the fight of his life.
> 
> Drago unskilled my ass



No, Lang was a problem because Rocky had lost the killer instinc, wasnt training properly and had been protected by ducking all the dangerous oponents, then his trainer has a hearth attack right before the fight.

Apollo himself tells Rocky thats the reason he lost in the second film.

For once Apollo is a boxer and Rocky a swarmer.

But not realising any of that is normal for someone that doesnt understand boxing.


----------



## Venice (May 27, 2018)

Dragos punches are 2150 at his peak, which if we assume his fiat has 4 square inchea would mean he is punching over 4 metric tons of force, putting him.solidly wall+ His punches would flip over cars casually. He also lifted 455 pounds in a standing press position for a max rep. Also going all 15 rounds with prime Rocky who is comparable to him. He is 6'5 and weighs 261 pounds as well. 

I'm not sure how strong the Mountain is though.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 27, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> No, you are missing the point from the Apollo fight, he was old and retired which is why it was an exibition match.


No you are missing my point entirely. Apollo being out of shape did not change the fact he still got his ass kicked and if you actually looked at the fight it was far more than just "muh roids", Drago was countering and parrying his blows just as much as he was beating the shit out of him. Obviously if Apollo worked out harder and was less cocky he would have done better but it was clear from the fight with him and later Rocky that Drago was not lacking in skill.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Roids boost your physical abilities, Drago's main weapon is that, not his skills which arent all that special for a pro.


Once again retard that is not how it works, they help you work out better, that is all. Drago would not be anywhere near as good as he is if all he had was strength.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Did you know Drago originally killed himself with a shotgun blast?


Fucking where?


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Do roids and training increase bone durability?


Irrelevant question since Drago already has feats of punching harder than any human ever could so if he has stronger bone durability he very well can, regardless of how he does.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Are all boxers in Rocky franchise superhuman?


If they have the feats for it than there is no reason they shouldn't be. Nothing you have points against it besides complaining that you don't like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 27, 2018)

Drago is still alive in the Rocky canon, he is coaching his son in the next Creed movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## g4snake108 (May 28, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> I see you don't read well and are just ignoring my post so let me reiterate to make it more clear for you.
> 
> Drago not having skills due to roids is bullshit. All that shit does is make you work out better, it's not a fucking power up. Drago still beat the shit out of Apollo and went toe to toe with the strongest Rocky in the series. Guy punches far above any peak human could, Rocky could tank said blows and get right back up. All this shows that Rocky is above peak human just like Drago to be able to survive and even tank said blows. Despite all this Rocky still has the hardest fight of his life and has to push himself to win and this is a Rocky who has trained harder then ever before and only barely won.
> 
> ...


well technically, I can see why he thinks and is arguing against the apollo fight saying drago isn't skilled. He(drago) did not have his guard up neither did he react to any punches from creed when he was getting hit,nor moving around as a boxer would. He was just a huge bulking mass of roids moving around since the punches were not phasing him. That does point to unskilled in professional terms.The only time he shows anything resembling a pro boxer is when he lands a punch that stuns apollo and just takes it from there.

His fight with rocky is a different matter though.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 28, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> well technically, I can see why he thinks and is arguing against the apollo fight saying drago isn't skilled. He(drago) did not have his guard up neither did he react to any punches from creed when he was getting hit,nor moving around as a boxer would. He was just a huge bulking mass of roids moving around since the punches were not phasing him. That does point to unskilled in professional terms.The only time he shows anything resembling a pro boxer is when he lands a punch that stuns apollo and just takes it from there.
> 
> His fight with rocky is a different matter though.


Except if you look at the actual fight you can see Drago is not just letting himself get hit all the time, he is reacting to Apollo and dodging him as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 28, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> No you are missing my point entirely. Apollo being out of shape did not change the fact he still got his ass kicked and if you actually looked at the fight it was far more than just "muh roids", Drago was countering and parrying his blows just as much as he was beating the shit out of him. Obviously if Apollo worked out harder and was less cocky he would have done better but it was clear from the fight with him and later Rocky that Drago was not lacking in skill.



You are still not getting it, Drago and Rocky fight by outfighting the oponent after cuting the ring on them, Apollo is a full boxer with KO power.

In a style match, he is at a dead end if he loses speed, reflexes and if he cant punch hard enought to keep the swarmer off him.

Swarmers are by definition less skilled than pure boxers, they are thoug and have decent skill, but they arent leaving a figh without being punched unless they overpower the oponent.



NostalgiaFan said:


> Fucking where



Before Creed was an option, that was Stallone answer to "wheres Drago now?"



NostalgiaFan said:


> Irrelevant question since Drago already has feats of punching harder than any human ever could so if he has stronger bone durability he very well can, regardless of how he does



He has a test in the wrong kind of unit and the result is badly explained, thats why theres a real life cruiser supossedly hiting as hard as 1800 psi.

No other feat in the saga is at that level, not even Drago's own lifting feats.



NostalgiaFan said:


> they have the feats for it than there is no reason they shouldn't be. Nothing you have points against it besides complaining that you don't like it.



That Rocky is based in real life since he fights for real belts in a world whose history aside from Rocky is exactly like ours, in this world even club fighters are superhuman since theres no instance of superhuman strenght anywhere aside from Drago own flawed test.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 28, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Except if you look at the actual fight you can see Drago is not just letting himself get hit all the time, he is reacting to Apollo and dodging him as well.


yeah..see..the first punch he blocks is after about 14 jabs..No advantage taken of apollo slipping, stance is entirely off and he moves around like a big loaf. In fact just counted.. of 20 first jabs from apollo, drago blocked 2.. Is that skill even anywhere near creeds?

Now go and search professional boxing round videos on youtube and see the stance fighters take and how they start-ducking avoiding,moving around,jabs,arms near the head etc etc.. drago showed exactly 0 of that. Are you sure you can call that skilled/professional boxing?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 28, 2018)

Being fair, they are actors, they cant represent true boxers.

But Im basing my point on Rocky's trainer's own words and teaching methods and his and Drago's record as well as Creed which is much better at depicting the sport.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 28, 2018)

True, that's why I only highlighted the apollo creed vs drago match. In the final against rocky, drago does show some of the skillsets in the opening rounds by dodging,good stance and a better movement overall. No boxer can say creeds and dragos skills are comparable at that point considering the showings by each of them individually


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 28, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You are still not getting it, Drago and Rocky fight by outfighting the oponent after cuting the ring on them, Apollo is a full boxer with KO power.
> 
> In a style match, he is at a dead end if he loses speed, reflexes and if he cant punch hard enought to keep the swarmer off him.
> 
> Swarmers are by definition less skilled than pure boxers, they are thoug and have decent skill, but they arent leaving a figh without being punched unless they overpower the oponent.


You are pushing this "swarmer" title on both Rocky and Drago in a vain attempt to downplay their skill when everything we are shown has neither of them come off as unskilled when they have been shown to best and fight well against a variety of opponents time and time again.

Not to mention you are backpedaling since you stated Drago has no skill whatsoever in the first place and now you are contradicting yourself saying he has decent skill. Make up your damn mind.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Before Creed was an option, that was Stallone answer to "wheres Drago now?"


So it was never shown to begin with and now it is completely non canon. Why even bother mentioning it?


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He has a test in the wrong kind of unit and the result is badly explained, thats why theres a real life cruiser supossedly hiting as hard as 1800 psi.
> 
> No other feat in the saga is at that level, not even Drago's own lifting feats.


"I don't like it , so it doesn't count"

Spergbattles level of debating dude, that is pretty low. And you still have failed to back up your supposed "real life 1800 psi" so I say you are full of shit as of now.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That Rocky is based in real life since he fights for real belts in a world whose history aside from Rocky is exactly like ours, in this world even club fighters are superhuman since theres no instance of superhuman strenght anywhere aside from Drago own flawed test.


"it's just like real life" "there's no instance of superhuman feats anywhere else" 

Wrong on both accounts. Just because the film makers think what they are putting into the film is real does not mean we buy their bullshit, death of the author exist here Sherlock, it's the same reason we don't buy comic writers wanking peak human to mean you can dodge bullets like Captain America. Not to mention we have feats of Rocky holding up hulk hogan's character in 3 who was taller and weighed far more than Rocky and picking up a cart filed with 3 people in it in the same movie he fought Drago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 28, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Not to mention we have feats of Rocky holding up hulk hogan's character in 3 who was taller and weighed far more than Rocky


I checked the Thunderlips fight and the announcer said he weighed 390 lbs. And Rocky not only picked him up after getting the shit beat out of him

He picked Thunderlips up and threw him out of the ring

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 28, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> yeah..see..the first punch he blocks is after about 14 jabs..No advantage taken of apollo slipping, stance is entirely off and he moves around like a big loaf. In fact just counted.. of 20 first jabs from apollo, drago blocked 2.. Is that skill even anywhere near creeds?


>just 2

Bull, we clearly see Drago dodging and blocking almost all of Apollo's attacks and it's only at 1:30 that he lets Apollo get a few light hits in so he can close the gap and corner him and even than he is still blocking and dodging until 1:59 when he finally starts hitting back and clobbers him.

I counted several times he blocked and others where we clearly see him move his head out of the way of Apollo's fist.


g4snake108 said:


> Now go and search professional boxing round videos on youtube and see the stance fighters take and how they start-ducking avoiding,moving around,jabs,arms near the head etc etc.. drago showed exactly 0 of that. Are you sure you can call that skilled/professional boxing?


Oh wow an old 1980's film does not accurately display boxing techniques, that must mean we should just downplay the guy despite the fact he was clearly dodging and blocking his attacks and say he is unskilled. 

It's a movie dude, of course the techniques are not going to be an accurate to life showcase of it, does not mean we can just go and downplay the fact the film shows us Drago fending off most of Apollo's attacks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 28, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >just 2
> 
> Bull, we clearly see Drago dodging and blocking *almost all of Apollo's attacks and it's only at 1:30* that he lets Apollo get a few light hits in so he can close the gap and corner him and even than he is still blocking and dodging until 1:59 when he finally starts hitting back and clobbers him.
> 
> I counted several times he blocked and others where we clearly see him move his head out of the way of Apollo's fist.


Care to mention the times? Apollo lands almost all of his attacks,where do you see blocking?Match starts around 1:00

Apollo lands 4 unanswered punches from 1:12
Slips
Lands another 4 from 1:27-1:32
Again 4 from 1:33-1:38
Another 2 around 1:40 before drago dodges 1.
And then gets a three dodges from there onwards


> Oh wow an old 1980's film does not accurately display boxing techniques, that must mean we should just downplay the guy despite the fact he was clearly dodging and blocking his attacks and say he is unskilled.
> 
> It's a movie dude, of course the techniques are not going to be an accurate to life showcase of it, does not mean we can just go and downplay the fact the film shows us Drago fending off most of Apollo's attacks.


Yes we can because-
A) Both the actors drago and stallone are professional fighters/martial artists
B) Drago does most of this when he fights rocky in the final
C) The other guy said that coaches in the movie said things about drago, which I cannot remember.

Don't know about you, but that is clear enough evidence there

EDIT- Oh and you want to say an 1980 film cannot display accurately boxing techniques, but you still want to believe that the measurement they depicted of psi is accurate and not apply the same conclusion for the measurement then? Double sided approach much?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 28, 2018)

I’ve seen the fight, and I do know one thing, Drago cannot dodge Apollo Creed’s punches.

Apollo’s punches starts to miss at round 2 where his eyesight and strength has already failed him. It’s not even considered a dodge on Drago’s part since it was Apollo just missing and not having any more strength to put a proper reach in his jab.

Drago as shown in the movie is not even considered a good fighter. He cannot block or dodge, and relies in getting hit in the face a lot. His punches are too wide and make room for an easy counter. Modern fighters under his weight class would demolish him.

The only reason Drago won that fight is coz it was a charity exhibition fight in which weight is not properly a match maker in a boxing fight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 28, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He has a test in the wrong kind of unit and the result is badly explained, thats why theres a real life cruiser supossedly hiting as hard as 1800 psi.



The results are skewed, but not for the same reason. The cruiser weight would have a much smaller surface area on his hand compared to Drago.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2018)

Why the fuck is anyone arguing Drago is "unskilled' at boxing?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adamant soul (May 28, 2018)

Fang said:


> Why the fuck is anyone arguing Drago is "unskilled' at boxing?



Because "steroids", letting himself get hit and Rocky isn't skilled either despite the fact that, him needing to become as skilled as Apollo, was the whole point of Rocky III and Drago still matched him blow for blow.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 28, 2018)

The mystery isn’t very hard. Look at the posters pushing this nonsense and then hit yourself upside the head.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 28, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Because "steroids", letting himself get hit and Rocky isn't skilled either despite the fact that, him needing to become as skilled as Apollo, was the whole point of Rocky III and Drago still matched him blow for blow.


I lol’d at the steroids part


----------



## Extravlad (May 28, 2018)

Stermor said:


> what did the mountain do that is so super human? also drago hits way harder then any human can possible hit.


*Link Removed*


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Apollo lands 4 unanswered punches from 1:12


He literally misses all of them as we see Drago clearly block and dodge them.


g4snake108 said:


> Lands another 4 from 1:27-1:32


Are you blind? he moves his head right out of the way of the first one, only the 3 later ones does he land them.


g4snake108 said:


> Another 2 around 1:40 before drago dodges 1.


He dodge two, Apollo fails to land a hit at 1:39.


g4snake108 said:


> And then gets a three dodges from there onwards


Oh so already you accept that it was more than 2

You also ignore that from 1:40 to 1:59 Apollo only lands one hit and is than getting beaten by Drago until he regains his footing at 2:05 only to land one hit before getting his shit wrecked more. Drago blocked and dodged almost all but 2 of his punches.


g4snake108 said:


> Yes we can because-
> A) Both the actors drago and stallone are professional fighters/martial artists


No you can't because that logic is retarded and not an accurate assessment of the characters in the film who do not go by real world sports logic otherwise shit like the match with Hogan's character and Rocky's own match against Drago would not happen especially since last I heard Rocky getting his ass knocked to the ground so match in that match would have been enough to claim Drago as the winner.

We judge them by what we see.


g4snake108 said:


> B) Drago does most of this when he fights rocky in the final


He does plenty of this against Apollo like I already stated.


g4snake108 said:


> C) The other guy said that coaches in the movie said things about drago, which I cannot remember.


Than why the hell are you mentioning it when what you said literally amount to nothing? Don't tell me "oh these guys said something I can't remember but it supports my argument" go and actually find it yourself you lazy ass.


g4snake108 said:


> Don't know about you, but that is clear enough evidence there


You really have no clue what you are talking about. First "evidence" you said has nothing to do with what we are shown in film, second ignores the facts I laid out in the clip I showed, and third is a literal nothing.


g4snake108 said:


> EDIT- Oh and you want to say an 1980 film cannot display accurately boxing techniques, but you still want to believe that the measurement they depicted of psi is accurate and not apply the same conclusion for the measurement then? Double sided approach much?


Hey asswipe, if you are going to try poisoning the well by claiming double standards of me how about you actually bring up points that connect and not just shove two things together like they are remotely comparable?

We KNOW for a fact as shown on screen that Drago outputs shit above 1800 psi which is as clear as the fucking sun to us which we all should know is not possible in real life so I don't know how the fuck you could come to the conclusion that other point was similar. 

Meanwhile you are arguing a point made up of your own conjecture that because Drago does not fight exactly like real life boxers do that he must be unskilled which is not only a flawed assumption since everyone with a brain should know that Rocky is not the most accurate boxing film out there, but is blatantly false as we see Drago does far more than just dodge or block 2 blows from Apollo indicating he is no where near as unskilled as your side claims.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 29, 2018)

LOL at your small attempts to resurrect an already lost argument


NostalgiaFan said:


> He literally misses all of them as we see Drago clearly block and dodge them.


NO. see,this is a film.see the sound difference  at 1:12 and 3:35 for a "hit" and a "miss". The sound is when you hit the punch as every connected ones are. Miss/swings aren't .It takes more than looking to notice these subtleties. 


> Are you blind? he moves his head right out of the way of the first one, only the 3 later ones does he land them.


Are you deaf?


> He dodge two, Apollo fails to land a hit at 1:39.


Lol,no. HITS, not dodges. see another giveaway is the head going is the same direction as the swing will take it.



> Oh so already you accept that it was more than 2


Yeah..but still way less than a professional boxer who is "skilled" should be at.


> You also ignore that from 1:40 to 1:59 Apollo only lands one hit and is than getting beaten by Drago until he regains his footing at 2:05 only to land one hit before getting his shit wrecked more. Drago blocked and dodged almost all but 2 of his punches.


And who is arguing after Drago connects once? Apollo is clearly rattled with the blows which just have that much power to it.


> No you can't because that logic is retarded and not an accurate assessment of the characters in the film who do not go by real world sports logic otherwise shit like the match with Hogan's character and Rocky's own match against Drago would not happen especially since last I heard Rocky getting his ass knocked to the ground so match in that match would have been enough to claim Drago as the winner.


It's retarded because you cannot have any other good comebacks? Look, Rocky does everything I mentioned about boxing(not everything,but most). Even fucking Drago does it when fighting Rocky and the previous fighters have done it. Only in the apollo vs drago fight it mysteriously is left out of Drago's arsenal? Yeah,come up with a better explanation.


> We judge them by what we see.


And what we see is Apollo is clearly much much skilled than Drago in that fight. And apollo is in retirement for 5 years,Age 43 and 40+lbs lighter than Drago. That's like boxing death age.Yeah,skilled my ass.


> He does plenty of this against Apollo like I already stated.


You literally stated shit.Against someone who should come to boxing matches on wheelchairs considering his age.whose reflexes and speed should be way past 'declined' and still drago can't do shit at the start.


> Than why the hell are you mentioning it when what you said literally amount to nothing? Don't tell me "oh these guys said something I can't remember but it supports my argument" go and actually find it yourself you lazy ass.


Why should I find it out? He mentioned it, I believe it. If you don't you provide me the evidence.


> You really have no clue what you are talking about. First "evidence" you said has nothing to do with what we are shown in film, second ignores the facts I laid out in the clip I showed, and third is a literal nothing.


No, you clearly have no clue as to how fights are actually depicted. Maybe if you could do some research before talking up baseless claims, you will agree.


> Hey asswipe, if you are going to try poisoning the well by claiming double standards of me how about you actually bring up points that connect and not just shove two things together like they are remotely comparable?


Hey, no need to get your panties in a twist. You are depicting double standards and when called out on it, resorting to cheap-ass name calling.


> We KNOW for a fact as shown on screen that Drago outputs shit above 1800 psi which is as clear as the fucking sun to us which we all should know is not possible in real life so I don't know how the fuck you could come to the conclusion that other point was similar.


Just like we KNOW for a fact Drago was waay unskilled compared to Apollo, who was 5 years into retirement and was 43 when the fight took place. If you are fucking arguing 1800psi, then you have no shit to say that it's a film and hence them not showing fighting accurately is because it is a film. It is a fucking film revolving around Boxing. It's way more likely they will have the in-ring game better than some fucking technique that is not even used anywhere in boxing as a real measurement for punch strength.



> Meanwhile you are arguing a point made up of your own conjecture that because Drago does not fight exactly like real life boxers do that he must be unskilled which is not only a flawed assumption since everyone with a brain should know that Rocky is not the most accurate boxing film out there, but is blatantly false as we see Drago does far more than just dodge or block 2 blows from Apollo indicating he is no where near as unskilled as your side claims.


You are showing double standards and I am calling you out on it. Drago showed basically how good he was when he fought balboa. He showed zilch against apollo. He FUCKING EVEN HAS A WAAAY BETTER STANCE AGAINST ROCKY WHEN COMPARED TO VS CREED. And you believe that as not enough evidence? then its your small sized mind that is unable to decipher the differences and nothing I can do for it. But, on the other hand, you go on about how an obvious technical error, which is waay too common in films is true to its depiction to make your wayword claims of drago having car-wrecking punches, WHILE ACKNOWLEDGING FILMS MAKE MISTAKES, to be true. Make up your own mind instead of being called out for showing double standards.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 29, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You are pushing this "swarmer" title on both Rocky and Drago in a vain attempt to downplay their skill when everything we are shown has neither of them come off as unskilled when they have been shown to best and fight well against a variety of opponents time and time again.
> 
> Not to mention you are backpedaling since you stated Drago has no skill whatsoever in the first place and now you are contradicting yourself saying he has decent skill. Make up your damn mind



Im not making up the title, if your ma8n lenguage is spanish you may know it as fajador.

Like Joe Frazier, Marcos Maidana, Matthysse, Golovkin etc.

Is a style based on cuting the ring and wering down the oponent with pressure, it is by definition less skilled than being a boxer, as in the slick style where you fight with minimun damage while moving backwards even.



NostalgiaFan said:


> So it was never shown to begin with and now it is completely non canon. Why even bother mentioning it



Because its still valid to understand how the boxers in his story are not superhuman.



NostalgiaFan said:


> "I don't like it , so it doesn't count"
> 
> Spergbattles level of debating dude, that is pretty low. And you still have failed to back up your supposed "real life 1800 psi" so I say you are full of shit as of now



No, its clearly the figure doesnt mean what people believes it does, it contradicts everything else and is probably just the russians hyping the pres




NostalgiaFan said:


> it's just like real life" "there's no instance of superhuman feats anywhere else"
> 
> Wrong on both accounts. Just because the film makers think what they are putting into the film is real does not mean we buy their bullshit, death of the author exist here Sherlock, it's the same reason we don't buy comic writers wanking peak human to mean you can dodge bullets like Captain America. Not to mention we have feats of Rocky holding up hulk hogan's character in 3 who was taller and weighed far more than Rocky and picking up a cart filed with 3 people in it in the same movie he fought Drago



None of that is superhuman


nly Dragos punch supposedly.

Drago lift 250kg with effort but punches like a shotgun?

And dont try " but its a punch" bexause it doesnt add power out of nowhere.



Xiammes said:


> results are skewed, but not for the same reason. The cruiser weight would have a much smaller surface area on his hand compared to Drago



Boxing gloves.




Adamant soul said:


> Because "steroids", letting himself get hit and Rocky isn't skilled either despite the fact that, him needing to become as skilled as Apollo, was the whole point of Rocky III and Drago still matched him blow for blow.



Rocky beat Apollo in 2 despite being less skilled.

You just dont know anything about the sport

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 29, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> He literally misses all of them as we see Drago clearly block and dodge them.
> 
> Are you blind? he moves his head right out of the way of the first one, only the 3 later ones does he land them.
> 
> He dodge two, Apollo fails to land a hit at 1:39..


See, the fact that you called him blind is the reason why you already fail at this argument. It’s not a matter if seeing what’s in screen, it’s the sound created by the punches. It’s pretty clear that the sound created from a miss to a hit are different as depicted on the movie.

You failed at an argument. And your insults cut back at you.
Now that’s what you call a counter.



NostalgiaFan said:


> You also ignore that from 1:40 to 1:59 Apollo only lands one hit and is than getting beaten by Drago until he regains his footing at 2:05 only to land one hit before getting his shit wrecked more. Drago blocked and dodged almost all but 2 of his punches.




It’s still not enough to be considered as a skilled boxer. Particularly in modern stnadards. His punches are too wide, and easily countered IRL.



NostalgiaFan said:


> No you can't because that logic is retarded and not an accurate assessment of the characters in the film who do not go by real world sports logic otherwise shit like the match with Hogan's character and Rocky's own match against Drago would not happen especially since last I heard Rocky getting his ass knocked to the ground so match in that match would have been enough to claim Drago as the winner.


Actually matches like that happen sometimes irl. We even see Mayweather fight against the Big Show, but the matches are not official, similar to the rocky vs hogan bout. 
You’re basically stretching your argument if you call bullshit on that just because Rocky fought Hogan that it’s unfair. I call double standards on it for an argument as well.





NostalgiaFan said:


> We judge them by what we see.


And not by whT you see and hear, which is why you fail.



NostalgiaFan said:


> He does plenty of this against Apollo like I already stated.


Considering Apollo’s age? The fact that the guy landed a lot of punches against himand made it way to round 2 means Drago is a bad boxer.
Even Rocky confirms this on “Creed”.

Rocky: I didn’t beat him. Time beat him. Time beats everybody.



NostalgiaFan said:


> Than why the hell are you mentioning it when what you said literally amount to nothing? Don't tell me "oh these guys said something I can't remember but it supports my argument" go and actually find it yourself you lazy ass.


So you basically have not seen the movie at all?





NostalgiaFan said:


> You really have no clue what you are talking about. First "evidence" you said has nothing to do with what we are shown in film, second ignores the facts I laid out in the clip I showed, and third is a literal nothing.


Except your claims are way too much of a stretch that they can be considered baseless assumptions.




NostalgiaFan said:


> Hey asswipe, if you are going to try poisoning the well by claiming double standards of me how about you actually bring up points that connect and not just shove two things together like they are remotely comparable?


Me:
- Looks at other comments. 
- Sees people calling out double standards on NostalgiaFan ‘s arguments
- Not surprised



NostalgiaFan said:


> We KNOW for a fact as shown on screen that Drago outputs shit above 1800 psi which is as clear as the fucking sun to us which we all should know is not possible in real life so I don't know how the fuck you could come to the conclusion that other point was similar.


Wait what?
You call on a claim about 1800psi, while at the same time call the show as having retarded logic?
Double standards much



NostalgiaFan said:


> Meanwhile you are arguing a point made up of your own conjecture that because Drago does not fight exactly like real life boxers do that he must be unskilled which is not only a flawed assumption since everyone with a brain should know that Rocky is not the most accurate boxing film out there, but is blatantly false as we see Drago does far more than just dodge or block 2 blows from Apollo indicating he is no where near as unskilled as your side claims.


You don’t even know how to argue for Drago. I could cook up a better argument than you, like Drago bobbing his head after a hit to lessen damage impact as a sign of skill.
But comeob, it’s pretty clear that you’re all out of arguments here and have resorted to nothing more than name calling and insults. 
GG

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 29, 2018)

Both of you need to shut up and preferably go play in traffic

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Drago's punching power is 2000 PSI, which is like 5 times the upper limit of the strongest fighters today. Rocky's heart just translates to superhuman stamina and durability, dude should have been punched into a million pieces will all the punches he took. Rocky just took the old strategy of letting dudes hit him hard enough till they get tired.


"That man isn't human, it's like punching steel." -Drago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> NO. see,this is a film.see the sound difference at 1:12 and 3:35 for a "hit" and a "miss". The sound is when you hit the punch as every connected ones are. Miss/swings aren't .It takes more than looking to notice these subtleties.


You're using sound effects to prove there wasn't any blocking despite the visuals showing otherwise? Actually, let's see the visuals.

*Spoiler*: __ 









At least 3 blocks in the first fight of the movie. A fight that Drago wasn't even putting any effort in and was more focused on intimidating Creed than actually fighting him. You're full of shit as per usual. Your conduct in the Batman vs Kakashi thread is proof enough.


g4snake108 said:


> Are you deaf?


Are you stupid?


g4snake108 said:


> Lol,no. HITS, not dodges. see another giveaway is the head going is the same direction as the swing will take it.


You can see Drago moving his head faster than Apollo can punch. It's clearly a dodge.


g4snake108 said:


> Yeah..but still way less than a professional boxer who is "skilled" should be at.


Oh wow, it's like we're watching a movie or something. Next you're gonna tell me the Ip Man movies are realistic and accurate to Yip Man's history.


g4snake108 said:


> It's retarded because you cannot have any other good comebacks? Look, Rocky does everything I mentioned about boxing(not everything,but most). Even fucking Drago does it when fighting Rocky and the previous fighters have done it. Only in the apollo vs drago fight it mysteriously is left out of Drago's arsenal? Yeah,come up with a better explanation.


Because Drago was fucking with Apollo the entire time? Even the announcer says he was just trying to get in his head and he did.


g4snake108 said:


> And what we see is Apollo is clearly much much skilled than Drago in that fight. And apollo is in retirement for 5 years,Age 43 and 40+lbs lighter than Drago. That's like boxing death age.Yeah,skilled my ass.


No he isn't. Drago wasn't trying shit in that fight. Drago was playing around with Apollo the entire time. Why do  you think he was shrugging off those punches? It wasn't due to lack of skill, it was lack of trying because he didn't need to. He wanted to show Apollo that he had no chance in hell.


g4snake108 said:


> You literally stated shit.Against someone who should come to boxing matches on wheelchairs considering his age.whose reflexes and speed should be way past 'declined' and still drago can't do shit at the start.


Because he wasn't trying. He wasn't doing anything except tanking Apollo's punches when he wasn't dodging or blocking a few of them. Fucking Christ, watch the damn fight again and actually pay attention to what Drago was doing.


g4snake108 said:


> Why should I find it out? He mentioned it, I believe it. If you don't you provide me the evidence.


Because burden of proof works like that, you dunce.


g4snake108 said:


> No, you clearly have no clue as to how fights are actually depicted. Maybe if you could do some research before talking up baseless claims, you will agree.


Clearly you don't know how the fuck punches actually sound or how blocking and dodging works. I can believe the only fighting you've ever done is pillow fighting.


g4snake108 said:


> Hey, no need to get your panties in a twist. You are depicting double standards and when called out on it, resorting to cheap-ass name calling.


You are literally the person who kept moving the goalposts in the Batman vs Kakashi thread to the point you were trying to not even make the fight work at all and resorted to trolling and namecalling. Yeah given Nos' response here, I'd say he's much more subdued than you were, tone policing troll.


g4snake108 said:


> Just like we KNOW for a fact Drago was waay unskilled compared to Apollo, who was 5 years into retirement and was 43 when the fight took place.


A Drago who wasn't showing any effort in that fight and was actively trying to scare the shit out of Apollo. Yeah, that's a real measurement of skill you're working with here.


g4snake108 said:


> If you are fucking arguing 1800psi, then you have no shit to say that it's a film and hence them not showing fighting accurately is because it is a film. It is a fucking film revolving around Boxing. It's way more likely they will have the in-ring game better than some fucking technique that is not even used anywhere in boxing as a real measurement for punch strength.


Disputing the 2100+ PSI number even though computer measurements were the ones that were giving it out. Not to mention Rocky, after getting the shit beat out of him by Thunderlips, was able to pick him up and throw him out of the ring. Thunderlips standing at 7 feet and weighing 390 lbs, a huge advantage over Rocky's roughly 6' and 200 lbs. There's literally no way anyone could ever pull something like that off especially not after a beating that bad. Fuck off.


g4snake108 said:


> You are showing double standards and I am calling you out on it.


Nah you're sperging as you did in the Batman vs Kakashi thread. You're the last person to call out double standards after that fiasco.


g4snake108 said:


> Drago showed basically how good he was when he fought balboa. He showed zilch against apollo. He FUCKING EVEN HAS A WAAAY BETTER STANCE AGAINST ROCKY WHEN COMPARED TO VS CREED.


Maybe because he took Rocky a lot more seriously than he did Apollo? Your argument is literally defeating itself. "Drago was unskilled against Apollo despite winning but was magically skilled against Rocky and lost." Really think about what you're typing for a second because you're arguing something that is literally contradictory.


g4snake108 said:


> then its your small sized mind that is unable to decipher the differences and nothing I can do for it.


Hilarious that you fail to see the irony of what you just posted, Mr. "BATMAN WINS BUT NOT REALLY BECAUSE SETTING DIFFERENCES!"


g4snake108 said:


> But, on the other hand, you go on about how an obvious technical error, which is waay too common in films is true to its depiction to make your wayword claims of drago having car-wrecking punches, WHILE ACKNOWLEDGING FILMS MAKE MISTAKES, to be true. Make up your own mind instead of being called out for showing double standards.


Because the 2100+ PSI number comes from a reliable tool of measurement as well as the fact that Rocky has done things like pick up and throw Thunderlips despite getting shitrekt not a minute ago and having a huge size disadvantage. You're fucking dumb and you need to shut the fuck up from here on out.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Is a style based on cuting the ring and wering down the oponent with pressure, it is by definition less skilled than being a boxer, as in the slick style where you fight with minimun damage while moving backwards even.


That was a strategy that Drago only used on Apollo because he wasn't putting an effort in at all. In his fight with Rocky, whom he took a lot more seriously, he showed a lot more technical skill with more blocks, evading and attacking in other areas besides the face. Moreover, his size and general build allow him to not only tank a lot of attacks easily but he can hit you as much as he wants with that impressive reach of his. It took Rocky having to find a way around those advantages just to beat Drago. My ass Rocky and Drago are unskilled. Movie or not, the fact that Rocky had to actually think of ways to get around Drago's advantages proves skill by itself.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because its still valid to understand how the boxers in his story are not superhuman.


Noncanon is noncanon, dippy. It never happened in the final draft of the movie, never happened in expanded material and the very presence of Drago in Creed 2 disproves it. This is like using the original cut ending of First Blood and thinking it's canon when it isn't. It by definition cannot be canon because Drago's still alive and Rambo obviously is still alive in the franchise. You can't use a noncanon source to prove a weakness. It's less than noncanon since they wrote that out of the script. For what reason, I frankly don't care, but the point is, the final product is what's canon and what might have been is not for obvious fucking reasons. Jesus H Yamato.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> None of that is superhuman
> 
> Only Dragos punch supposedly.
> 
> ...


Even though we have shit like an injured Rocky lifting up and throwing Thunderlips, who was 7 feet tall and weighed 390 lbs which is a FUCKING GIGANTIC size advantage over Rocky, out of the ring? You try getting the shit beat out of you in a street fight and see if you can pump iron immediately after. You definitely cannot.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Rocky beat Apollo in 2 despite being less skilled.
> 
> You just dont know anything about the sport


Oh wow, it's as if the Rocky movies aren't entirely realistic. Moreover, Rocky had trained beforehand and Apollo was arrogant as fuck. Rocky had to gain skill to beat Apollo and win. That's literally the point of training, numbnuts.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> See, the fact that you called him blind is the reason why you already fail at this argument. It’s not a matter if seeing what’s in screen, it’s the sound created by the punches. It’s pretty clear that the sound created from a miss to a hit are different as depicted on the movie.


Because visuals are visuals. If a punch is impeded in anyway, it's a block. There's no two ways about it, especially in a film franchise as unrealistic as Rocky.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> You failed at an argument. And your insults cut back at you.
> Now that’s what you call a counter.


That's not a failure of an argument, that's called moving the goalposts and ignoring visual evidence to focus on sound effects. Sound effects that don't reflect at all in real life.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> It’s still not enough to be considered as a skilled boxer. Particularly in modern stnadards. His punches are too wide, and easily countered IRL.


I like how you point out modern standards and try to use those to compare that to a movie in the 80s. A movie that has no bearing on reality. Besides that, Drago's skill is made clear when he fights Rocky and toys with Apollo. That much is clear, boxing standards or not.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Actually matches like that happen sometimes irl. We even see Mayweather fight against the Big Show, but the matches are not official, similar to the rocky vs hogan bout.
> You’re basically stretching your argument if you call bullshit on that just because Rocky fought Hogan that it’s unfair. I call double standards on it for an argument as well.


Even though Paulie came in and hit Thunderlips from behind with a wooden chair? Mind you, Paulie was not in the fight beforehand and would have disqualified Rocky right then and there but the fight continued anyways. Yeah, the fights in Rocky are more than a little unrealistic and that works for a movie.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> And not by whT you see and hear, which is why you fail.


Moving the goalposts is a dishonest tactic and you pretty much discredit yourself right off the bat by doing that. Visuals are visuals, sound effects are secondary at best.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Considering Apollo’s age? The fact that the guy landed a lot of punches against himand made it way to round 2 means Drago is a bad boxer.
> Even Rocky confirms this on “Creed”.
> 
> Rocky: I didn’t beat him. Time beat him. Time beats everybody.


All that statement says is that Apollo was getting old and wasn't at his peak strength. That's it. Doesn't change that Drago was toying with him the entire fight and trying to intimidate him.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> So you basically have not seen the movie at all?


How about pulling some evidence out instead of saying "Go watch the movie again" if you're so sure that statement exists? That's how this hobby works, numbnuts.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Me:
> - Looks at other comments.
> - Sees people calling out double standards on NostalgiaFan ‘s arguments
> - Not surprised


Double standards that don't exist. One of them being a guy who literally sperged out in a debate about Batman's prep time and cried so hard he tried to make the fight not happen at all, the other guy who uses wiki entries in his arguments and almost got banned from the Nasuverse thread for lying and you being someone who's an admitted racist and troll. You're not in good company here.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Wait what?
> You call on a claim about 1800psi, while at the same time call the show as having retarded logic?
> Double standards much


Because the 1800 PSI figure is bullshit and hasn't been cited by any of you chucklefucks here. Nos is right in saying that.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> You don’t even know how to argue for Drago. I could cook up a better argument than you, like Drago bobbing his head after a hit to lessen damage impact as a sign of skill.
> But comeob, it’s pretty clear that you’re all out of arguments here and have resorted to nothing more than name calling and insults.
> GG


That's funny given that name calling is either a sign of impatience (I know that I've done it) or a sign that you're out of arguments. Given that you're agreeing with Gaysnake here who literally resorted to namecalling and trolling in the Batman vs Kakashi thread, I can say you've little right in disputing Nos calling you names given you're appealing to real life to prove Drago is unskilled when he's a fictional character that is stronger than a 7 ft/390 lb wrestler and can punch so hard, he literally destroys whatever he hits.

Yeah, you're on the losing side here

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Atem (May 29, 2018)

lol, the 2150 psi punch is Russian propaganda when Ivan Drago was hitting that hard even when he was just privately training and not showing off for the cameras

also, that means he is packing more force behind his punches than a t-rex can chomp down on someone

the mountain crumbles

also, Rocky Balboa and Adonis Creed could outrun automobiles and Ivan Drago is measured at 60 mph when he is training on the treadmill

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 29, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> lol, the 2150 psi punch is Russian propaganda when Ivan Drago was hitting that hard even when he was just privately training and not showing off for the cameras
> 
> also, that means he is packing more force behind his punches than a t-rex can chomp down on someone
> 
> ...


Rocky also climbed a mountain during his training montage in Rocky IV.

Without any gear on.

And Drago was fighting evenly with him.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Atem (May 29, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Rocky also climbed a mountain during his training montage in Rocky IV.
> 
> Without any gear on.



In all of a minute.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xiammes (May 29, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Boxing gloves.



You realize the boxing gloves make the feat harder right? PSI is surface area, square inch to be precise, the more surface area, the more of the force is divided up. Boxing gloves would give much more surface area then a regular fist would.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## g4snake108 (May 29, 2018)

I am not even going to entertain the rant by the dyslexic imarakun whatever guy who for the life of him cannot string 2 coherent sentences together before forgetting what the fuck he was arguing about. Not to mention his ineptitude to keep other thread rants away from this thread so as to not stray from the topic. As immature as he is, stooping to his level is impossible since that would require significant loss of intellect on my part to try to entertain him again as he keeps forgetting what the fuck he is arguing every new post. However, if nostalgia fan wants to quote the exact same shit, I will reply appropriately to that

EDIT-



Xiammes said:


> You realize the boxing gloves make the feat harder right? PSI is surface area, square inch to be precise, the more surface area, the more of the force is divided up. Boxing gloves would give much more surface area then a regular fist would.


Actually, isn't his 1850 psi feat performed with gloves? Since that is psi, it makes the feat better/stronger

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> I am not even going to entertain the rant by the dyslexic imarakun whatever guy who for the life of him cannot string 2 coherent sentences together before forgetting what the fuck he was arguing about. Not to mention his ineptitude to keep other thread rants away from this thread so as to not stray from the topic. As immature as he is, stooping to his level is impossible since that would require significant loss of intellect on my part to try to entertain him as he keeps forgetting what the fuck he is arguing every new post. However, if nostalgia fan wants to quote the exact same shit, I will reply appropriately to that




Can't come up with a proper rebuttal because he knows he's in the wrong. I'm not the one who derails an entire thread and picks a fight with other members.

That was all you 

Also try spelling my name right. It's Murakami spelled backwards. Git into Guyver boi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 29, 2018)

Drago must break Gregor Clegane.

And so he shall.

Gregor’s gonna end up worse off than Apollo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> LOL at your small attempts to resurrect an already lost argument


LOL at your desperate attempt to seem credible when all you have done is make an ass out of yourself.


g4snake108 said:


> NO. see,this is a film.see the sound difference  at 1:12 and 3:35 for a "hit" and a "miss". The sound is when you hit the punch as every connected ones are. Miss/swings aren't .It takes more than looking to notice these subtleties.


Sounds more like bullshit. We clearly see him not hit so unless you are implying films never have errors like putting sound effects on punches even when they do not connect, you're fucking full of it.


g4snake108 said:


> Are you deaf?
> 
> Lol,no. HITS, not dodges. see another giveaway is the head going is the same direction as the swing will take it.


Are you Blind? Drago cleary moves his head right out of the way, it's not hard to see when they even have a slow down option for numskulls like you. "hur durr his head moves the same way" yeah almost like he is moving out of the way Einstein.


g4snake108 said:


> Yeah..but still way less than a professional boxer who is "skilled" should be at.


"muh real life professional boxer" Drago spent half the time dodging and moving out of the way of his punches just as much as he did letting himself get hit to close the distance. Using that as an excuse to call him unskilled is being beyond obtuse.


g4snake108 said:


> And who is arguing after Drago connects once? Apollo is clearly rattled with the blows which just have that much power to it.


"who is arguing"  We are jackass, I mentioned that Drago did far more to block and dodge in that time which you ignored to continues with your dumbass 'Drago can't dodge or block Apollo" nonsense.


g4snake108 said:


> It's retarded because you cannot have any other good comebacks?


Except I do moron, your just being stubborn and acting like we need to care about about how they are like compared to real boxing as if that matters in a clearly unrealistic movie like rocky 4.  


g4snake108 said:


> Look, Rocky does everything I mentioned about boxing(not everything,but most). Even fucking Drago does it when fighting Rocky and the previous fighters have done it. Only in the apollo vs drago fight it mysteriously is left out of Drago's arsenal? Yeah,come up with a better explanation.


Drago vs Rocky has so much holes in it compared to a real life boxing match that implying it is accurate makes you sound even more retarded. How about you come up with a better explanation sonny?


g4snake108 said:


> And what we see is Apollo is clearly much much skilled than Drago in that fight. And apollo is in retirement for 5 years,Age 43 and 40+lbs lighter than Drago. That's like boxing death age.Yeah,skilled my ass.


Wrong, what we see in that fight is an out of shape Apollo getting absolutely annihilated by Drago not only in how ineffectual his hits are but in how he is both outmaneuvered and outclassed such as him slipping and losing his footing and being unable to land a serious blow that can keep Drago back..


g4snake108 said:


> You literally stated shit.Against someone who should come to boxing matches on wheelchairs considering his age.whose reflexes and speed should be way past 'declined' and still drago can't do shit at the start.


Congratulations on showing you did even watch the clip correctly because in case you did not notice Drago was messing around with Apollo whose casual light strikes were not only doing shit to him, but were not even touching him half the time.


g4snake108 said:


> Why should I find it out? He mentioned it, I believe it. If you don't you provide me the evidence.


Holy shit are you stupid. If you are just gonna provide vague statements and than act like you should not provide them than don't bother mentioning them in the first place retard.


g4snake108 said:


> No, you clearly have no clue as to how fights are actually depicted. Maybe if you could do some research before talking up baseless claims, you will agree.


YOU are the one denying actual evidence and pulling shit out of your ass to downplay it imbecile. Don't go claiming you know shit when you are just spreading bullshit around.


g4snake108 said:


> Hey, no need to get your panties in a twist. You are depicting double standards and when called out on it, resorting to cheap-ass name calling.


Pot met fucking Kettle you hypocritical nimrod. You pulled an example that has less than nothing to do with my point on Drago's punching power, acted as if a guy hitting with the force beyond any human was somehow invalidated by me stating that Rocky is not realistic when that only supports my argument instead. There is no double standards here, just you being a stubborn asshat.


g4snake108 said:


> Just like we KNOW for a fact Drago was waay unskilled compared to Apollo, who was 5 years into retirement and was 43 when the fight took place.


No, what WE know is that Apollo got his ass kicked for being out of shape against Drago, nothing more. Anything else is just you shoving your retarded headcanon in.


g4snake108 said:


> JIf you are fucking arguing 1800psi, then you have no shit to say that it's a film and hence them not showing fighting accurately is because it is a film. It is a fucking film revolving around Boxing. It's way more likely they will have the in-ring game better than some fucking technique that is not even used anywhere in boxing as a real measurement for punch strength.


"I hate it therefore it does not count"

Shove your dumbass opinion in the garbage can where it belongs you troglodyte.


g4snake108 said:


> "more autistic screeching"


Yeah fuck off with your pathetic try hard internet tough guy attitude. You have done nothing but ignore and even lie on evidence I provide while continuing to push your stupid views as fact when everyone with a brain here knows you are full of shit and have done nothing to prove your point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 29, 2018)

@NostalgiaFan 

Go look over the Batman vs Kakashi thread. It's quite a goldmine of e-thuggery from Gaysnake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> "Irrelevant babbling about fighting styles that are not even mentioned in the film"


Nothing about these styles even go along with the film since we clearly see both Rocky and Drago do far more than just let themselves get hit.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because its still valid to understand how the boxers in his story are not superhuman.


What is death of the Author? We have gone over this shit far too much for you to continue using it especially for what is noncanon.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> No, its clearly the figure doesnt mean what people believes it does, it contradicts everything else and is probably just the russians hyping the pres


It contradicts nothing and as Elric already said there was no one to hype it for anyway since it was all in a closed studio that no media could see so there is nothing about the results that make them fake.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> None of that is superhuman


Wrong it is.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> only Dragos punch supposedly.


Wrong, Rocky in his training and fight with Thunderlips or whatever already showed superhuman feats.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Drago lift 250kg with effort but punches like a shotgun?
> 
> And dont try " but its a punch" bexause it doesnt add power out of nowhere.


Rocky already lifted more than that against Thunderlips and Drago was still outputting strength that was comparable if not greater so wrong again chuckles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

And of course last and most importantly least


Shut the fuck up creyzi.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Actually, isn't his 1850 psi feat performed with gloves? Since that is psi, it makes the feat better/stronger



I think the argument is that the gloves are fucking with the measurement making them inaccurate, but the reality its that it is inaccurate because the gloves would lower the psi because of the increased surface area, meaning his punches without gloves would register higher amounts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 29, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> LOL at your desperate attempt to seem credible when all you have done is make an ass out of yourself.


Smells more of the bullshit attempt to try to hide the fact that you have double standards going around in your arguments now. Let's see- 
Movie noise, visuals and everything in the ring is wrong in ONLY 1 match, BUT everything outside of it has to be true because you believe in it? Who the fuck are you to even decide that? You are more insignificant than the 'spectators' watching the match in the film.


> Sounds more like bullshit. We clearly see him not hit so unless you are implying films never have errors like putting sound effects on punches even when they do not connect, you're fucking full of it.


Sounds more like you don't know what you are talking about. I would watch the fucking clip you yourself linked before saying stupid shit that makes you look more of a petty liar.EVERY FUCKING HIT ON THE GLOVES, FACE AND YOUR PRESUMED DODGES HAVE THE SAME NOISE LIKE WHEN IT CONNECTS. At 3:36 and 3:39 when apollo does not connect and again once afterwards, there is no sound. Like get a fucking pair of headphones and listen by putting them on cheap-ass.


> Are you Blind? Drago cleary moves his head right out of the way, it's not hard to see when they even have a slow down option for numskulls like you. "hur durr his head moves the same way" yeah almost like he is moving out of the way Einstein.


He doesn't. He get's hit. Fucking shown with the help of visual and sound effects together.Asking the same thing twice? If I was blind I wouldn't be replying would I you dumb cunt.


> "muh real life professional boxer" Drago spent half the time dodging and moving out of the way of his punches just as much as he did letting himself get hit to close the distance. Using that as an excuse to call him unskilled is being beyond obtuse.


And using the fact that Drago showed exactly 0 of the qualities a professional boxer shows in any match is being normal? what kind of dumb-fuckery is this?


> "who is arguing"  We are jackass, I mentioned that Drago did far more to block and dodge in that time which you ignored to continues with your dumbass 'Drago can't dodge or block Apollo" nonsense.


So you are arguing against yourself? Wow, way to go buddy. I didn't say drago was bad when he fought rocky. In fact, I am fucking using the drago vs rocky fight itself as proof to show the film knows how proper fights can be shown since Drago has a much better stance in that fight than against apollo.


> Except I do moron, your just being stubborn and acting like we need to care about about how they are like compared to real boxing as if that matters in a clearly unrealistic movie like rocky 4.


I don't give a rat's ass if you care. I am stating facts as provided by the film. You on the other hand are tying to make shit up in a way that supports your assumptions and arguing other things are mistakes when they don't fit your narrative.


> Drago vs Rocky has so much holes in it compared to a real life boxing match that implying it is accurate makes you sound even more retarded. How about you come up with a better explanation sonny?


So why is fucking 2180 psi not a hole then you double mouthed moron?



> Wrong, what we see in that fight is an out of shape Apollo getting absolutely annihilated by Drago not only in how ineffectual his hits are but in how he is both outmaneuvered and outclassed such as him slipping and losing his footing and being unable to land a serious blow that can keep Drago back..


Apollo is getting manhandled, I agree. And here you are fucking telling me apollo's flaws in addition to the fact that Apollo is old as fuck for a boxer and he still managed to land sizeable number of hits on drago. Drago has way too much power that Apollo.How does that even equate to skills of Drago?


> Congratulations on showing you did even watch the clip correctly because in case you did not notice Drago was messing around with Apollo whose casual light strikes were not only doing shit to him, but were not even touching him half the time.


Messing? You can argue with that point instead of "that is a movie and it is flawed" and you would have gotten a shred of respect from me for actually trying to fit your narrative to the film's showings. instead of going on horrible rants that are so in the wrong the makers of Rocky would be hanging their heads in shame.


> Holy shit are you stupid. If you are just gonna provide vague statements and than act like you should not provide them than don't bother mentioning them in the first place retard.


Why not? I did not see you counter that point of the guy, so I believe him and you do not seem to disagree. I am perfectly capable of using them as supporting evidence.


> YOU are the one denying actual evidence and pulling shit out of your ass to downplay it imbecile. Don't go claiming you know shit when you are just spreading bullshit around.


Which fucking evidence I denied dipshit? I am actually using the clips as evidence instead of your "but but that is faulty since this is a movie"


> Pot met fucking Kettle you hypocritical nimrod. You pulled an example that has less than nothing to do with my point on Drago's punching power, acted as if a guy hitting with the force beyond any human was somehow invalidated by me stating that Rocky is not realistic when that only supports my argument instead. There is no double standards here, just you being a stubborn asshat.


I showed your double standards and called you out on it. Can't believe that made you lose your shit.


> No, what WE know is that Apollo got his ass kicked for being out of shape against Apollo, nothing more. Anything else is just you shoving your retarded headcanon in.
> 
> "I hate it therefore it does not count"
> 
> ...


Again, what we see is apollo being much better in the opening round and that is when he shouldn't have any fucking right to be. him getting brutalized by having a much fitter opponent does not in any way imply skills in any way. Get the difference between skills and power and then try to argue you double standard bastard.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 29, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I think the argument is that the gloves are fucking with the measurement making them inaccurate, but the reality its that it is inaccurate because the gloves would lower the psi because of the increased surface area, meaning his punches without gloves would register higher amounts.


Yeah , that is what I am saying, they would be better. I thought you were saying to 4th dimension that they would be lower and hence quoted you on that since 4th dimension guy was, as far as I know, arguing that that high level of punches are not possible in reality in the first place.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 29, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You're using sound effects to prove there wasn't any blocking despite the visuals showing otherwise? Actually, let's see the visuals.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


It's a bit if both visuals and audio, . Because it's much better evidence compared to you who seems to be stretching everything on visuals.
Also, that wasn't even a dodge. Those clips were in the second round, and most of them were due to Apollo's punches being low and weak/not hitting Drago rather than Drago dodging.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Are you stupid?


Judging from the number of name calls having been made by the Dragi side, I think it's safe to assume that he isn't stupid and Nostalgia is actually deaf



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You can see Drago moving his head faster than Apollo can punch. It's clearly a dodge.


You can also see Apolo's punches falling really low. It was a miss. Call it andodge if you like. But it doesn't show good skill at all.




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Because Drago was fucking with Apollo the entire time? Even the announcer says he was just trying to get in his head and he did.


Because Apollo was alteady old



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> No he isn't. Drago wasn't trying shit in that fight. Drago was playing around with Apollo the entire time. Why do  you think he was shrugging off those punches? It wasn't due to lack of skill, it was lack of trying because he didn't need to. He wanted to show Apollo that he had no chance in hell.


That's your opinion. It even lasted until round 2. And the only reason Drago won that fight is coz of age and weighty difference



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Because he wasn't trying. He wasn't doing anything except tanking Apollo's punches when he wasn't dodging or blocking a few of them. Fucking Christ, watch the damn fight again and actually pay attention to what Drago was doing.


We've watched the fight..and did more. We actually listened to the audio too. So you fall short for that




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Because burden of proof works like that, you dunce.
> 
> Clearly you don't know how the fuck punches actually sound or how blocking and dodging works. I can believe the only fighting you've ever done is pillow fighting.


Punches do not sound like that, but the show had to make a sound effect to determine a hit from a miss. It's just common sense.

And you're basically stretching here by applying real life sound effects to the movies. 

And your stand says something about unrealism right?
Talk about double standards!




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You are literally the person who kept moving the goalposts in the Batman vs Kakashi thread to the point you were trying to not even make the fight work at all and resorted to trolling and namecalling. Yeah given Nos' response here, I'd say he's much more subdued than you were, tone policing troll.



What are you talking about? What batman vs kakashi thread?




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Disputing the 2100+ PSI number even though computer measurements were the ones that were giving it out. Not to mention Rocky, after getting the shit beat out of him by Thunderlips, was able to pick him up and throw him out of the ring. Thunderlips standing at 7 feet and weighing 390 lbs, a huge advantage over Rocky's roughly 6' and 200 lbs. There's literally no way anyone could ever pull something like that off especially not after a beating that bad. Fuck off..


This is so illogical i'm not even going to bother making a counter to it. 
The weights and punching power and that soenvody should not live by a punch that strong, is just bad logic.




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Nah you're sperging as you did in the Batman vs Kakashi thread. You're the last person to call out double standards after that fiasco.


Because it's not like he's the only one calling out double standards




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Maybe because he took Rocky a lot more seriously than he did Apollo? Your argument is literally defeating itself. "Drago was unskilled against Apollo despite winning but was magically skilled against Rocky and lost." Really think about what you're typing for a second because you're arguing something that is literally contradictory.
> 
> Hilarious that you fail to see the irony of what you just posted, Mr. "BATMAN WINS BUT NOT REALLY BECAUSE SETTING DIFFERENCES!".


Starts an argument with a maybe.
Now I know why they are unreliable and suffer from double standards




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Because the 2100+ PSI number comes from a reliable tool of measurement as well as the fact that Rocky has done things like pick up and throw Thunderlips despite getting shitrekt not a minute ago and having a huge size disadvantage. You're fucking dumb and you need to shut the fuck up from here on out..


So you're basically saying is that, because Drago can throw a 2100 psi punch in trianing, he will throw it all the time in the Rocky fight?
Congratulations you just destroyed ur own argument. 
Thank you for admitting that Drago is unskilled, because no idiot would throw 2100 psi punches all the time in a fight. 





Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That was a strategy that Drago only used on Apollo because he wasn't putting an effort in at all. In his fight with Rocky, whom he took a lot more seriously, he showed a lot more technical skill with more blocks, evading and attacking in other areas besides the face. Moreover, his size and general build allow him to not only tank a lot of attacks easily but he can hit you as much as he wants with that impressive reach of his. It took Rocky having to find a way around those advantages just to beat Drago. My ass Rocky and Drago are unskilled. Movie or not, the fact that Rocky had to actually think of ways to get around Drago's advantages proves skill by itself.
> .


You're basically stretching your arguments on asssumptions. How would we knw Drago was using differing tactics?
He looks about as unskilled as a boxer in thr Apollo fight as he did in the Rocky fight.





Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Oh wow, it's as if the Rocky movies aren't entirely realistic. Moreover, Rocky had trained beforehand and Apollo was arrogant as fuck. Rocky had to gain skill to beat Apollo and win. That's literally the point of training, numbnuts.


All boxers train before a fight. What are you even talking about?
What's the relevance of this anyway?so he gained skill? So what?




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Because visuals are visuals. If a punch is impeded in anyway, it's a block. There's no two ways about it, especially in a film franchise as unrealistic as Rocky.


And we see him not dodge it, and hear the hits too. Audito is audio




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That's not a failure of an argument, that's called moving the goalposts and ignoring visual evidence to focus on sound effects. Sound effects that don't reflect at all in real life.


Except you don't get to cherrypick which part of your claim we counterargue with. 
And you're calling it shifting goalposts when you actually ignore the next argument.
Just goes to show you cannot follow up on a heated debate



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I like how you point out modern standards and try to use those to compare that to a movie in the 80s. A movie that has no bearing on reality. Besides that, Drago's skill is made clear when he fights Rocky and toys with Apollo. That much is clear, boxing standards or not.


He doesn't toy with Apollo. It was Apollo who was cocky, and that eas also one of the reasons why he lost



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Moving the goalposts is a dishonest tactic and you pretty much discredit yourself right off the bat by doing that. Visuals are visuals, sound effects are secondary at best.


As said, you don't get to cherrypick which part of your argument will be countered. 
Calling on "moving goalposts" is usually a tactic for somebody who no longer has any argument, so they return to a previous claim.
This is one of the reasons why debating with you guys ends up in circles.




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> All that statement says is that Apollo was getting old and wasn't at his peak strength. That's it. Doesn't change that Drago was toying with him the entire fight and trying to intimidate him.


You don't have proof Drago was toying with him besides a stretch of an argument 

[



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Double standards that don't exist. One of them being a guy who literally sperged out in a debate about Batman's prep time and cried so hard he tried to make the fight not happen at all, the other guy who uses wiki entries in his arguments and almost got banned from the Nasuverse thread for lying and you being someone who's an admitted racist and troll. You're not in good company here.


I conpletely disagree with this. And I don't even think I need to put in an rxplanaxn as to why considering I'm not the only one complaining on his/ur debating tactics






Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That's funny given that name calling is either a sign of impatience (I know that I've done it) or a sign that you're out of arguments. Given that you're agreeing with Gaysnake here who literally resorted to namecalling and trolling in the Batman vs Kakashi thread, I can say you've little right in disputing Nos calling you names given you're appealing to real life to prove Drago is unskilled when he's a fictional character that is stronger than a 7 ft/390 lb wrestler and can punch so hard, he literally destroys whatever he hits.
> 
> Yeah, you're on the losing side here


WCW is not real fighting. Go watch a proper boxing fight or mma.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Smells more of the bullshit attempt to try to hide the fact that you have double standards going around in your arguments now.


More like you are pathetically flailing around to save face after getting called out like the twat you are.


g4snake108 said:


> Movie noise, visuals and everything in the ring is wrong in ONLY 1 match, BUT everything outside of it has to be true because you believe in it? Who the fuck are you to even decide that? You are more insignificant than the 'spectators' watching the match in the film.


You outright are ignoring the visuals shown that prove Drago is dodging and blocking and instead pushing for the sound effects that are clearly errors to make your point seem right, it is not hard to see nimrod.


g4snake108 said:


> Sounds more like you don't know what you are talking about. I would watch the fucking clip you yourself linked before saying stupid shit that makes you look more of a petty liar.


Again, pot meet fucking kettle you complete hypocrite, Not only does the clip show Drago dodging and blocking plenty of Apollo's attacks, but others have shown the specific gifs that only prove my point further.


g4snake108 said:


> EVERY FUCKING HIT ON THE GLOVES, FACE AND YOUR PRESUMED DODGES HAVE THE SAME NOISE LIKE WHEN IT CONNECTS.


OVERUSING CAPS LOCK only makes you sound more like a whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the fact that all the sound effects are the same is a case of lazy editing. Not hard to understand.


g4snake108 said:


> At 3:36 and 3:39 when apollo does not connect and again once afterwards, there is no sound. Like get a fucking pair of headphones and listen by putting them on cheap-ass.


>there is no such thing as sound errors in film
Grow a brain neanderthal 


g4snake108 said:


> He doesn't. He get's hit. Fucking shown with the help of visual and sound effects together.Asking the same thing twice? If I was blind I wouldn't be replying would I you dumb cunt.


It takes a blind cunt to not see that he is clearly missing retard, bad sound design be damned.


g4snake108 said:


> And using the fact that Drago showed exactly 0 of the qualities a professional boxer shows in any match is being normal? what kind of dumb-fuckery is this?


It's almost like the film is not accurate in regards to boxing, and it's almost like Drago was toying with Apollo and not taking him seriously, shit for brains.


g4snake108 said:


> So you are arguing against yourself? Wow, way to go buddy. I didn't say drago was bad when he fought rocky.


I was not talking about his fight with Rocky dumbfuck, I was talking about Apollo, get your reading comprehension together.


g4snake108 said:


> I don't give a rat's ass if you care. I am stating facts as provided by the film. You on the other hand are tying to make shit up in a way that supports your assumptions and arguing other things are mistakes when they don't fit your narrative.


Jesus Christ I have never seen someone be so goddamn lacking in self awareness as you. Look in a fucking mirror.


g4snake108 said:


> So why is fucking 2180 psi not a hole then you double mouthed moron?


Why the fuck would it be you brainless insect?


g4snake108 said:


> Apollo is getting manhandled, I agree. And here you are fucking telling me apollo's flaws in addition to the fact that Apollo is old as fuck for a boxer and he still managed to land sizeable number of hits on drago. Drago has way too much power that Apollo.How does that even equate to skills of Drago?


You ignore and even lie about the times Drago blocks and dodges Apollo and ignore how he is clear not serious to imply it was a hit against him to have Apollo land those hits when it is clear he was toying around with him. That is your problem.


g4snake108 said:


> Messing? You can argue with that point instead of "that is a movie and it is flawed" and you would have gotten a shred of respect from me for actually trying to fit your narrative to the film's showings. instead of going on horrible rants that are so in the wrong the makers of Rocky would be hanging their heads in shame.


>still going acting like he is an authority on anything involving this match
Absolutely pathetic. Maybe I thought it was obvious to anyone that Drago was not serious in this fight that it needed no mention but being you I guess it was too hard for you to already get it. 

My point in it not being accurate still stands by the way. Trying to equate the boxing we see in Rocky to real life is stupid and not an accurate way to judge things as the films already show and no amount of bitching from you is going to change that. Not to mention like I already said Drago still blocked and dodged Apollo's punches half the time which again, does not change because of your "muh sound' horse shit.


g4snake108 said:


> Why not? I did not see you counter that point of the guy, so I believe him and you do not seem to disagree. I am perfectly capable of using them as supporting evidence.


You truly are blind, not only me, but others already called out their shit arguments anyway so now along with the fact you are trying to squirm your way out of providing the evidence that what people said in the film support your argument, you look like an even bigger jackass.


g4snake108 said:


> Which fucking evidence I denied dipshit? I am actually using the clips as evidence instead of your "but but that is faulty since this is a movie"


The clips I used support MY argument shit for brains and all you have done is rant off about the sound and ignore the visual evidence that contradicts it.


g4snake108 said:


> I showed your double standards and called you out on it. Can't believe that made you lose your shit.


I showed there were none and called you out on it, you still being in denial that you are not wrong is your problem mate.


g4snake108 said:


> Again, what we see is apollo being much better in the opening round and that is when he shouldn't have any fucking right to be.


False once again.


g4snake108 said:


> him getting brutalized by having a much fitter opponent does not in any way imply skills in any way.


Except it does when there is far more to the match than just Drago being more fit, such as outmaneuvering him, dodging and blocking almost all his blows, and cornering him leaving no way of escape.


g4snake108 said:


> Get the difference between skills and power and then try to argue you double standard bastard.


Get that stick out of your ass, that lump of cow shit out of your skull, and go see an eye doctor before you ever try showing your ass around here again you stupid son of a bitch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 29, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> It's a bit if both visuals and audio, . Because it's much better evidence compared to you who seems to be stretching everything on visuals.
> Also, that wasn't even a dodge. Those clips were in the second round, and most of them were due to Apollo's punches being low and weak/not hitting Drago rather than Drago dodging.


Uh no, the first two were from the first round and I was just focusing on blocks, not dodges. If I focused on dodges, the gif count would be a lot higher. It's fucking obvious that the first two were from the first round because Apollo didn't have a gigantic bruise on his eye. Use your eyes, dippy. Also, Apollo, despite being injured, was actually exerting himself far more than in the first round because he was able to see just how much of a powerhouse Drago was. His punches are far more fierce and quick than in the first round. Again, visuals make that obvious. Trying to use audio or lack thereof to dismiss visuals is stupid because it's a movie and movies use sound effects and there are times when they make errors or miss the mark.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Judging from the number of name calls having been made by the Dragi side, I think it's safe to assume that he isn't stupid and Nostalgia is actually deaf


Nah but he is stupid 

Also please, given how Gaysnake acts, I say he deserves all the bullying he can get 


creyzi4zb12 said:


> You can also see Apolo's punches falling really low. It was a miss. Call it andodge if you like. But it doesn't show good skill at all.


Even though the first punch Apollo throws at Drago is a jab to the face that came close to connecting. Yeah, bullshit on that. Apollo was putting in more effort in the second round than in the first. His only issue was that Drago was starting to beat on him and wear him down afterward.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Because Apollo was alteady old


"The Russian is just standing there, trying to intimidate him." Straight from the horse's fucking mouth. Apollo being old and out of shape affected the match yes but Drago was clearly fucking around with Apollo. The fact that he was just tanking or dodging Apollo's attacks is proof of that as well as when he shows his skill against a much stronger Rocky. For being focused on sound effects, you sure seem deaf to statements from the announcer.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> That's your opinion. It even lasted until round 2. And the only reason Drago won that fight is coz of age and weighty difference


It's not my opinion, it's the word of the announcer, dippy. Anyone can see, plain as day, that Drago wasn't trying for most of that fight. Why do you think he was just standing around and not attacking Apollo for most of the fight? When Drago counterattacked, Apollo was absolutely helpless to fight back.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> We've watched the fight..and did more. We actually listened to the audio too. So you fall short for that


No you didn't. You missed what the announcer said. It seems all you hear are the bangs and the crashes but not actual words coming out of someone's mouth.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Punches do not sound like that, but the show had to make a sound effect to determine a hit from a miss. It's just common sense.


You do realize movies sometimes miss the mark or have errors right? There's such a thing as "continuity errors." It happens all the time. Any fan of cinema would know that but you don't. Some fan you are.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> And you're basically stretching here by applying real life sound effects to the movies.
> 
> And your stand says something about unrealism right?
> Talk about double standards!


And you don't understand context, genius. Gaysnake was trying to screech about audio when I was telling him that punches don't sound like that. As in, it's a fucking movie and the sound effects are not going to reflect reality. Which is what you chucklefucks are trying to push.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> What are you talking about? What batman vs kakashi thread?




Right on the first fucking page 


creyzi4zb12 said:


> This is so illogical i'm not even going to bother making a counter to it.


"Oh no, his logic is too much for me to handle! Better try and save face because I already look stupid for not rebutting it!"


creyzi4zb12 said:


> The weights and punching power and that soenvody should not live by a punch that strong, is just bad logic.


It's not. Especially with the superhuman feats that have been presented in this thread. Let's summarize

-Rocky vs Thunderlips: Gets his shit kicked in real badly and yet was able to later lift and throw someone who is 7 feet tall and weighs 390 lbs out of the ring despite being injured
-Rocky and Adonis outrun cars
-Drago ran 60 mph on a treadmill (which is far faster than Usain Bolt's 27 mph recorded speed and faster than the highest theoretical running speed for a human at 40 mph)
-Rocky climbed a mountain without any training gear in at most a minute's time

Yeah, it's looking more likely that the 2100+ PSI punching isn't bullshit for Drago. If you got punched by 2100+ PSI in punching power, your innards would be beyond fucked and you'd die extremely quick. The fact that Apollo could survive that many hits while old and out of shape says a lot about his endurance and strength. To assume you can do all of that in real life is fucking stupid because you can't.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Because it's not like he's the only one calling out double standards


A liar like L4DR is the last person to call out any double standards. You? You're an admitted troll and a racist. You have no worth whatsoever here.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Starts an argument with a maybe.
> Now I know why they are unreliable and suffer from double standards


Oh wow, nitpicking my choice of words. You haven't changed from your "I WAS JUST USING MEXICAN LANGUAGE SO EVERYONE WOULD STRAWMAN ME" dishonesty you used to pull. Fuck off.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> So you're basically saying is that, because Drago can throw a 2100 psi punch in trianing, he will throw it all the time in the Rocky fight?
> Congratulations you just destroyed ur own argument.
> Thank you for admitting that Drago is unskilled, because no idiot would throw 2100 psi punches all the time in a fight.


...

Numbnuts where did I fucking argue that? Literally nowhere, you just strawmanned me with literally nothing that I said. You're making up arguments for me to debunk Drago's strength when the movies support that Drago is just that strong.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> You're basically stretching your arguments on asssumptions. How would we knw Drago was using differing tactics?
> He looks about as unskilled as a boxer in thr Apollo fight as he did in the Rocky fight.


Because the announcer noticed that Drago was fucking around and that his style against Rocky changed dramatically from when he fought Apollo. Drago is a lot more aggressive against Rocky than he is with Apollo. Literally the first thing Drago does at Rocky is charge at him and try to smack him around unlike Apollo where he was just standing around and tanking or dodging his punches. Huge difference there. To try and compare the two fights and say they're identical in styles is absolutely hysterical. You focus on soundeffects but you don't focus on visuals. Not surprised.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> All boxers train before a fight. What are you even talking about?
> What's the relevance of this anyway?so he gained skill? So what?


Look at L4DR's post, numbnuts. That's what I was replying to. Especially his stupid point about how "Apollo was more skilled than Rocky despite Rocky having trained his ass off to win."


creyzi4zb12 said:


> And we see him not dodge it, and hear the hits too. Audito is audio


Audio that can sometimes be missed up in post-production. Visuals don't lie while audio sometimes does makes mistakes. Visuals trump everything here. If Drago dodged a punch and the sound designer thought the punch connected, you go with the visuals over the audio because that's what the director intended for us to see. Sound design is another matter entirely. Visuals > audio everytime.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Except you don't get to cherrypick which part of your claim we counterargue with.
> And you're calling it shifting goalposts when you actually ignore the next argument.
> Just goes to show you cannot follow up on a heated debate


No it is moving the goalpost. Nos proved that Drago dodged using visuals but then you numbskulls screeched about AUDIO THE HIT CONNECTED EVEN THOUGH THE VISUALS SHOW OTHERWISE. If you want, I can collect more scenes of Drago dodging. Trust me, there would be a lot more than just 3 gifs I counted just for blocking.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> You don't have proof Drago was toying with him besides a stretch of an argument


I do. Announcer's words and Drago's drastically different fighting styles. All the proof I need. You've got nothing to show that Drago was putting an effort in.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> I conpletely disagree with this. And I don't even think I need to put in an rxplanaxn as to why considering I'm not the only one complaining on his/ur debating tactics


All of this is shit that you three have done in the past. You can disagree but what happened, happened. You can't dispute reality or your actions. I won't pretend I've been a perfect debater but I sure as shit have been far more honest in my debate tactics than any of you three ever have.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> WCW is not real fighting. Go watch a proper boxing fight or mma.


I'm actually a trained martial artist so I know quite a bit about fighting. I do enjoy all kinds of fighting so fuck off with that shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 29, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> More like you are pathetically flailing around to save face after getting called out like the twat you are.
> 
> You outright are ignoring the visuals shown that prove Drago is dodging and blocking and instead pushing for the sound effects that are clearly errors to make your point seem right, it is not hard to see nimrod.
> 
> ...


The only thing i got from this was that maybe you are having your periods for like 35 straight days and hence you needed to vent some anger. try to come up with a clean post that is consice to the following points-

2180 isn't plot hole
Movie has all the plot holes in 1 fight only because you say so. 

Your idiotic self is calling sound,acting and everything related to the drago vs apollo as plot to justify your claim while having the double standard to say 2180 isn't psi because you say so without any evidence. go get a grip on your periods and when you have got enough intellect to try and argue, do it in a way normal humans can understand

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 29, 2018)

@iwandesu please remove g4snake108 from this thread.

The poster is trolling and flaming us and it would calm tensions down a bit if he were not present.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> "more self projection to account for lack of real points"


Sounds like you should have taken your medication before deciding to argue like an idiot on a Chinese cartoon website.


g4snake108 said:


> try to come up with a clean post that is consice to the following points


Instead why don't you try to get your eyes checked so you won't have sight issues?


g4snake108 said:


> 2180 isn't plot hole


Yes it is not, your point?


g4snake108 said:


> Movie has all the plot holes in 1 fight only because you say so.


Name one post that had me saying anything like this?


g4snake108 said:


> Your idiotic self is calling sound,acting and everything related to the drago vs apollo as plot to justify your claim


YOU are the one ignoring everything else you slacked jaw ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). All you have is the sound which we all should know by now is faulty, while I have actual visuals that Ima has helped me point towards my favor as well as his other points on the announcer pointing out how much Drago is toying with Apollo. THAT is what supports my claim, what do you have? Poor sound effects? don't make me laugh.


g4snake108 said:


> while having the double standard to say* 2180 isn't psi because you say so *without any evidence.


Holy shit you are now outright lying and putting words into my mouth I never said in a vain attempt to poison the well, how fucking desperate do you have to get?


g4snake108 said:


> "more autistic sperging"


Do me a favor and get that yest infection of yours checked out before it starts really getting you cranky.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> @iwandesu please remove g4snake108 from this thread.
> 
> The poster is trolling and flaming us and it would calm tensions down a bit if he were not present.


I had a better idea in mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 29, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Sounds like you should have taken your medication before deciding to argue like an idiot on a Chinese cartoon website.
> 
> Instead why don't you try to get your eyes checked so you won't have sight issues?
> 
> ...


My point? 2180 psi is plot hole you mind numbingly slow knucklehead.
My point? Drago was unskilled in his fight against apollo you mouth-shitting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
My evidence?
Sounds
Movie clip itself
Announcers fucking announcing Apollo hits
Drago fucking not taking advantage of Apollo's slip
Drago not having his position as he did when he fought against rocky
Drago doing jack shit when Apollo who is beyond retired for a boxer and should be shit-kicked by Drago's speed and power is landing hits left,right and center for the first min
Drago doing 0 fucking footwork in the fight, but doing it in his fight against Rocky.
Go and fucking look at the punch at 1:26 in slow mo.You will see creed isn't hitting Drago at that time either-because it's a fucking movie and you don't fucking punt people in the head when you are play-acting. The sound is for connecting.

You don't have jack shit evidence. The announcers NEVER point out to Drago toying with apollo before Drago gets thr first hit in you lying sack of shit.You just getting your cycles together making it impossible for you to notice things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 29, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Nothing about these styles even go along with the film since we clearly see both Rocky and Drago do far more than just let themselves get hit



The people I named gets hit less than them so you get the idea.



NostalgiaFan said:


> What is death of the Author? We have gone over this shit far too much for you to continue using it especially for what is noncanon



Is still a retarded notion.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That was a strategy that Drago only used on Apollo because he wasn't putting an effort in at all. In his fight with Rocky, whom he took a lot more seriously, he showed a lot more technical skill with more blocks, evading and attacking in other areas besides the face. Moreover, his size and general build allow him to not only tank a lot of attacks easily but he can hit you as much as he wants with that impressive reach of his. It took Rocky having to find a way around those advantages just to beat Drago. My ass Rocky and Drago are unskilled. Movie or not, the fact that Rocky had to actually think of ways to get around Drago's advantages proves skill by itself



He has no strategy thats just his style, he blocks and dodges because is obvious but he still geta tagged a lot and is because of the way he fights.

You are describing stuff you learn in your first year at the gym.

Watch Maidana fight, then Cotto, then Canelo, then any of those fighters vs a pure boxer.

Or just Maidana vs Alexander, then Maidana vs Broner or Maidana vs Mayweather.

Thwre's levels to skill, even within the same style, then the personal quirks of each boxer.

But this style all this fighters use is based in outfighting the other dude with brute force.



Xiammes said:


> ou realize the boxing gloves make the feat harder right? PSI is surface area, square inch to be precise, the more surface area, the more of the force is divided up. Boxing gloves would give much more surface area then a regular fist would.



Obviously, im telling you the real life boxer had gloves.



NostalgiaFan said:


> contradicts nothing and as Elric already said there was no one to hype it for anyway since it was all in a closed studio that no media could see so there is nothing about the results that make them fake



It contradicts things in the sense a real life bum was measured to 1800 psi by a team that was confident enought in their tec to go and show that on TV.

Because they realize what that absurd number actually means in terms of a punch.



NostalgiaFan said:


> Rocky already lifted more than that against Thunderlips and Drago was still outputting strength that was comparable if not greater so wrong again chuckles



None of that is superhuman.

I can show equal or better done by real people.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 29, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He has no strategy thats just his style, he blocks and dodges because is obvious but he still geta tagged a lot and is because of the way he fights.
> 
> You are describing stuff you learn in your first year at the gym.


And your point is? If we're using real life metrics then yeah, Drago is not much. Which is stupid because this is a movie that is fictional where people can outrun cars and clock in at 60 mph. The stuff that people in Rocky can do is highly dramatized because they're movies. It's flash over substance here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2018)

@iwandesu please remove g4snake108 from this thread.

The poster is trolling and flaming us and it would calm tensions down a bit if he were not present.[/QUOTE]
I mean he is Being an agressive cunt but this is kinda the general behaviour. 
I will delete posts which are only insults but i think me is actually trying to argue something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 29, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> My point? 2180 psi is plot hole you mind numbingly slow knucklehead.


Based on fucking nothing.


g4snake108 said:


> My point? Drago was unskilled in his fight against apollo you mouth-shitting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Which you were proven wrong on imbecile.


g4snake108 said:


> My evidence?
> Sounds


Faulty and unreliable.


g4snake108 said:


> Movie clip itself


Supports my point, not yours.


g4snake108 said:


> Announcers fucking announcing Apollo hits


The announcer supports my argument shit stain  
And nothing he ever says in the first round supports that those punches of Apollo connected.


g4snake108 said:


> Drago fucking not taking advantage of Apollo's slip


Because he is playing around.


g4snake108 said:


> Drago not having his position as he did when he fought against rocky


Oh fuck, it's almost like Drago took Rocky far more seriously than Apollo?


g4snake108 said:


> Drago doing jack shit when Apollo who is beyond retired for a boxer and should be shit-kicked by Drago's speed and power is landing hits left,right and center for the first min


Light hits that are half the time blocked and dodged, like I said, go see an eye doctor.


g4snake108 said:


> Drago doing 0 fucking footwork in the fight, but doing it in his fight against Rocky.


>is actually outright forcing him to slip and cornering him and pining him down

Like I said actually go see an eye doctor, this shit is just gettign bad.


g4snake108 said:


> Go and fucking look at the punch at 1:26 in slow mo.You will see creed isn't hitting Drago at that time either-because it's a fucking movie and you don't fucking punt people in the head when you are play-acting. The sound is for connecting.


>it's only a movie when it benefits my argument

Now this is a double standard boi

And you just helped prove my argument by admitting the visuals and sound contradict each other.


g4snake108 said:


> You don't have jack shit evidence.


That's more than your argument sonny boi.


g4snake108 said:


> The announcers NEVER point out to Drago toying with apollo before Drago gets thr first hit in you lying sack of shit.


Now you are changing the goal posts to hide your bullshit. I was clearly talking about the fight in general not the first round. The only lying sack of shit here is you.


g4snake108 said:


> You just getting your cycles together making it impossible for you to notice things


You are the very definition of hypocrite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And your point is? If we're using real life metrics then yeah, Drago is not much. Which is stupid because this is a movie that is fictional where people can outrun cars and clock in at 60 mph. The stuff that people in Rocky can do is highly dramatized because they're movies. It's flash over substance here



That Drago isnt going to explode someones head with a punch, but he os fighting someone that did that with the strenght of his hands.

He isnt going to dance around the mountain biding his time because he doest have the skill, speed or style for that.

And Rocky didnt outrun a car, he was just fast enough to make the bodyguards lose control of the car in the snow.

He did outrun a boat in Rocky 1 tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The people I named gets hit less than them so you get the idea.


The people you named have absolute nothing to do with the Movie and are not relevant.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Is still a retarded notion.


No that would be your point.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He has no strategy thats just his style, he blocks and dodges because is obvious but he still geta tagged a lot and is because of the way he fights.


>skills is having strategy

So you don't know what a skill is do you?


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> It contradicts things in the sense a real life bum was measured to 1800 psi by a team that was confident enought in their tec to go and show that on TV.


Proof or GTFO.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because they realize what that absurd number actually means in terms of a punch.


Like I said proof or GTFO.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> None of that is superhuman.
> 
> I can show equal or better done by real people.


Bullshit it ain't, try finding examples of guys getting their ass kicked than being able to not only pick up a 7 foot tall man weighing 390 lbs, but throwing them out. Comparable to Rocky's height and weight just to add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

"And now it is just the Russian is just standing there, the Russian is trying to intimidate Creed."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> The people you named have absolute nothing to do with the Movie and are not relevant



They are boxers, we are judging boxing skills.



NostalgiaFan said:


> skills is having strategy
> 
> So you don't know what a skill is do you



You are missing the context of this answer.



NostalgiaFan said:


> Proof or GTFO



Theres the link to the real life test.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> They are boxers, we are judging boxing skills.


You are judging based on flimsy points that involve Rocky characters not fighting like real life boxers when we all know they don't because they are not accurate to real life boxing.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You are missing the context of this answer.


You are missing the point of this whole debate and hopelessly running in circles.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Theres the link to the real life test.


Than link it.


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Based on fucking nothing.


More than your claim that it is not a plot hole. The supporting argument for me is that Drago doesn't have enough strength to press more that 250 while he can shitwreck a car with a punch assuming this is true.


> Which you were proven wrong on imbecile.


No I wasnt


> Faulty and unreliable.


Why?


> Supports my point, not yours.


Supports my point and yours only when you claim it is plot.


> The announcer supports my argument shit stain
> And nothing he ever says in the first round supports that those punches of Apollo connected.


The announcers don't support jack of your arguments.


> Because he is playing around.


Or is unskilled...


> Oh fuck, it's almost like Drago took Rocky far more seriously than Apollo?


And got much better *because *he took rocky seriously.


> Light hits that are half the time blocked and dodged, like I said, go see an eye doctor.


Powerful hits considering apollo's age and hit>85% of the time for the first min.



> >is actually outright forcing him to slip and cornering him and pining him down


Nowhere did drago do anything that caused apollo to slip. he was moving around the ring loke a clown and slipped on his own accord.


> Like I said actually go see an eye doctor, this shit is just gettign bad.


And you go get yourself hearing aids


> >it's only a movie when it benefits my argument


Actually this is the line I should be using on you since that is the case for this 1 fight but not for 2180 psi.



> Now this is a double standard boi


Giving you an example of how you are using double evidence of 2 events.



> And you just helped prove my argument by admitting the visuals and sound contradict each other.


Or did I just show you how every hit by apollo which you think is false is actually correct and you are just to ignorant to see it?



> That's more than your argument sonny boi.


Maybe for people with IQ below the standard ranges.



> Now you are changing the goal posts to hide your bullshit. I was clearly talking about the fight in general not the first round. The only lying sack of shit here is you.


And I never said I don't agree with you on the whole fight. But you using that to claim the first min of the round is also drago playing with apollo is jack and exposes your lying filthy claims.


> You are the very definition of hypocrite.


Says the one with 2 contracting claims...

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That Drago isnt going to explode someones head with a punch, but he os fighting someone that did that with the strenght of his hands.


Yes he is. 2150 PSI would be more than enough to fuck up your head. Assuming Drago isn't fucking around like he did with Apollo and he goes for the kill, the Mountain is going down.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He isnt going to dance around the mountain biding his time because he doest have the skill, speed or style for that.


Why would he need to? He can just rush up to him and punch his head into pieces. The skill doesn't matter here because Drago has the means to kill the Mountain and there's nothing the Mountain can do.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> And Rocky didnt outrun a car, he was just fast enough to make the bodyguards lose control of the car in the snow.


Horseshit. Rocky was picking up speed and the car was barely able to keep up. The fact they had trouble with snow is irrelevant here.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He did outrun a boat in Rocky 1 tho.


Kay. And Drago was clocking in at 60 mph. Far faster than anything any person can achieve, even theoretically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You are judging based on flimsy points that involve Rocky characters not fighting like real life boxers when we all know they don't because they are not accurate to real life boxing



They fight as real life boxers, we know because of Mick's background and teachings and because of the advice given when he lears to fight like a black boxer for the Lang rematch.



NostalgiaFan said:


> Than link it.



Is already there and you quoted it.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yes he is. 2150 PSI would be more than enough to fuck up your head. Assuming Drago isn't fucking around like he did with Apollo and he goes for the kill, the Mountain is going down



Thats the point, that measure doesnt really translates to that kind of power, thats why real life boxers have been measured to almost 2k psi.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> the car was barely able to keep up. The fact they had trouble with snow is irrelevant here



They clearly drift because on the snow and ice when they try to make a turn.

Furthermore they are supossed to not reach Rocky just follow him, makes no sense to go full speed.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Kay. And Drago was clocking in at 60 mph. Far faster than anything any person can achieve, even theoretically.



I honestly dont remember this, just the guy with the cronometer that didnt say anyhing, but that just means he runs fast which is unrelated to his punches.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Thats the point, that measure doesnt really translates to that kind of power, thats why real life boxers have been measured to almost 2k psi.


Cite your sources because that is bullshit otherwise.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> They clearly drift because on the snow and ice when they try to make a turn.
> 
> Furthermore they are supossed to not reach Rocky just follow him, makes no sense to go full speed.




Rocky was speeding up well before they were turning. The car had trouble picking up even as they hit the gas and sped up. That much shows Rocky can run a lot faster than a normal person can go even if the car isn't going top speed.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I honestly dont remember this, just the guy with the cronometer that didnt say anyhing, but that just means he runs fast which is unrelated to his punches.


The point is that Drago is superhuman which supports my point that Drago can do things that peak humans cannot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> More than your claim that it is not a plot hole. The supporting argument for me is that Drago doesn't have enough strength to press more that 250 while he can shitwreck a car with a punch assuming this is true.


We call those low ends Einstein. Drago has shown far more feats to go above as shown by his punching feats and being as strong if not stronger than rocky who already lifted more than that in 3.


g4snake108 said:


> No I wasnt


Yes you were.


g4snake108 said:


> Why?


Visual evidence contradicts it.


g4snake108 said:


> Supports my point and yours only when you claim it is plot.


Wrong, Ima has already shown you are full of shit.


g4snake108 said:


> The announcers don't support jack of your arguments.


yes he does boi, don't be lying.


g4snake108 said:


> Or is unskilled...


Nope, playing around. We even see and hear him goad Apollo to attack around 1:05 showing he is messing with him.


g4snake108 said:


> And got much better *because *he took rocky seriously.


Virtually nothing states this or support it.


g4snake108 said:


> Powerful hits considering apollo's age and hit>85% of the time for the first min.


Wrong it was half and they were light as fuck, nothing about them looked powerful.


g4snake108 said:


> Nowhere did drago do anything that caused apollo to slip. he was moving around the ring loke a clown and slipped on his own accord.


Fucking liar

1:18

Announcer just calls it a slip and we see Rocky look on worried. "his own accord" my ass.


g4snake108 said:


> And you go get yourself hearing aids


Says the guy now ignoring even the audio evidence that he was so strongly arguing for 


g4snake108 said:


> Actually this is the line I should be using on you since that is the case for this 1 fight but not for 2180 psi.


>no u
Are you out of high school yet?

And your case is as flimsy as the rest of your points since outside of the sound effect nothing else supports it being a hit.


g4snake108 said:


> Giving you an example of how you are using double evidence of 2 events.


Given your example on not showing just what the fuck the double standard is you are in no position to talk.


g4snake108 said:


> Or did I just show you how every hit by apollo which you think is false is actually correct and you are just to ignorant to see it?


Nope, you're just being delusional as you continue to make an ass out of yourself as you prove my point that the hits did not connect and are therefore a sound error.


g4snake108 said:


> Maybe for people with IQ below the standard ranges.


I see you are a Rick and Morty fan. It would fit with your vapid attempts at trying to sound smart 


g4snake108 said:


> And I never said I don't agree with you on the whole fight.


You have done nothing but argue against me(mostly by bitching and whining like an aspie denied his fidget spinner) where the fuck are you getting at here other than a shallow attempt at trying to make yourself seem reasonable?


g4snake108 said:


> But you using that to claim the first min of the round is also drago playing with apollo is jack and exposes your lying filthy claims.


Wrong, it is you who is getting exposed for your lies asshat. I never stated it directly came in the first round, only that it was said at all.


g4snake108 said:


> Says the one with 2 contracting claims...


Which you are consistently failed to prove and are going around in circles repeating yourself over and over without any actual explanation on what the fuck they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Cite your sources because that is bullshit otherwise



Here




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Rocky was speeding up well before they were turning. The car had trouble picking up even as they hit the gas and sped up. That much shows Rocky can run a lot faster than a normal person can go even if the car isn't going top speed.



Lets just agree to disagree on that one vecause we arent going anywhere from here.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

Why is everyone forgetting the match between Apollo and Drago was an exhibition match and Apollo was clearly just having fun until Drago started laying the beatdown on him? Like really, that wasn't supposed to be a serious match whatsoever until Drago made it one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Here


I looked at it and it just says 3.5 tonnes. Nothing about tonnes per square inch or pounds per square inch. Try again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> They fight as real life boxers


Wrong, matches like Thunderlips and Drago are far out of real life.


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> we know because of Mick's background and teachings and because of the advice given when he lears to fight like a black boxer for the Lang rematch.


Nothing but references that have no bearing on the fights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> looked at it and it just says 3.5 tonnes. Nothing about tonnes per square inch or pounds per square inch. Try again



If my math isnt wrong Dragos 2000 psi is about 4tons.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> If my math isnt wrong Dragos 2000 psi is about 4tons.


It is wrong because that's not how you translate psi to tons. Also it's 2150 psi.


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> We call those low ends Einstein. Drago has shown far more feats to go above as shown by his punching feats and being as strong if not stronger than rocky who already lifted more than that in 3.


Like? the only thing he has shown is that 2180 psi for which we are fucking arguing


> Yes you were.


Keep trying to make yourself believe that


> Visual evidence contradicts it.


Doesn't as I just proved with another punch in one of the earlier posts.


> Wrong, Ima has already shown you are full of shit.


Ima is a piece of shit with the knowledge of a 2 year old dyslexic chimp who is being starved. He is just ranting off because he and I had a go in the batman vs kakashi thread for which to this day, it seems like it has burnt his ass. He still fucking think I was arguing that batman loses to kakashi when I cried myself hoarse telling him I wasn't claiming that. Don't know what makes you 2 best buds for you trying to support that piece of crap who is on my ignore list so I don't know what the fuck he says. You can quote whatever you think of his is correct and I will argue that.



> yes he does boi, don't be lying.


When? Give the times if you say so.



> Nope, playing around. We even see and hear him goad Apollo to attack around 1:05 showing he is messing with him.


By that logic even crew was playing around since he was also goading right from the start.



> Virtually nothing states this or support it.


The entire fucking movie supports this. The fact that during training he goes from 1860 to 2180 psi is during his training after the creed fight


> Wrong it was half and they were light as fuck, nothing about them looked powerful.


More than 85% and apollo is the guy who is coming out of the retirement against the physical beast.


> Fucking liar
> 
> 1:18
> 
> Announcer just calls it a slip and we see Rocky look on worried. "his own accord" my ass.


And what the fuck about that was Drago pressuring creed to slip?


> Says the guy now ignoring even the audio evidence that he was so strongly arguing for


Think you either hear extra or don't hear it at all..


> >no u
> Are you out of high school yet?


Why the fuck would you care instead of arguing about the point being made?



> And your case is as flimsy as the rest of your points since outside of the sound effect nothing else supports it being a hit.


Same for your case. You believe the other truth while blatantly trying to deny the opposite side of it.


> Given your example on not showing just what the fuck the double standard is you are in no position to talk.


I just called you out thrice in this thread for saying plot for drago's mistakes while saying no plot for drago's supposed power. I am arguing the exact opposite of that.


> Nope, you're just being delusional as you continue to make an ass out of yourself as you prove my point that the hits did not connect and are therefore a sound error.


Or,Nope, you're just being delusional as you continue to make an ass out of yourself as you prove my point that the hits did connect and therefore prove my point that sound aids in showing the punch landed.


> I see you are a Rick and Morty fan. It would fit with your vapid attempts at trying to sound smart


Don't know what the fuck that is or how it relates to my arguments..



> You have done nothing but argue against me(mostly by bitching and whining like an aspie denied his fidget spinner) where the fuck are you getting at here other than a shallow attempt at trying to make yourself seem reasonable?


You were the one who first started calling me names when I was putting my points in arguably respectable manner. don't expect me to be all nicc and calm when you start shitting off.You get the exact treatment you try to dish out. You reply in a respectable manner, I reply in the same respectable fashion.



> Wrong, it is you who is getting exposed for your lies asshat. I never stated it directly came in the first round, only that it was said at all.


Then why the fuck would you use that as supporting evidence for when we were arguing about the first minute of the round since that was the only time where apollo showed how superior he was to drago in movement and skill numbnuts?



> Which you are consistently failed to prove and are going around in circles repeating yourself over and over without any actual explanation on what the fuck they are.


I already gave you explanations and called you out on your claims. You say 2180 is not psi without any proper proof to support that. I say it is because of drago's lifting showings.

You say the movie's fight against apollo is flawed because that is convenient to your argument, I say the exact opposite since that is convenient to my argument..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Ima is a piece of shit with the knowledge of a 2 year old dyslexic chimp who is being starved. He is just ranting off because he and I had a go in the batman vs kakashi thread for which to this day, it seems like it has burnt his ass. He still fucking think I was arguing that batman loses to kakashi *when I cried myself* hoarse telling him I wasn't claiming that. Don't know what makes you 2 best buds for you trying to support that piece of crap who is on my *ignore list* so I don't know what the fuck he says. You can quote whatever you think of his is correct and I will argue that.


So booty blasted, you put me on ignore and admitted that you cried during the debate

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nep Heart (May 30, 2018)

If "Biggest Crybaby of OBD 2018" isn't a Razzie award already, it should be now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> If "Biggest Crybaby of OBD 2018" isn't a Razzie award already, it should be now.


Lol, I would agree if I had done it because spite. It's just that I don't have time to waste on dicks with retarded delusions whose english is maybe worse that what chimps can understand. And he probably has enough butthurt on him from the previous thread to last for a long time as it is..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Nep Heart (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Lol, I would agree if I had done it because spite. It's just that I don't have time to waste on dicks with retarded delusions whose english is maybe worse that what chimps can understand. And he probably has enough butthurt on him from the previous thread to last for a long time as it is..



 Don't think your plan worked out if that's really the case. You've made the biggest mistake any adult can do in public. Cry like a fucking bitch and proceed to admit to being a whiny temper tantrum bitch in the process.

 ... It does you no favors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Lol, I would agree if I had done it because spite. It's just that I don't have time to waste on dicks with retarded delusions whose english is maybe worse that what chimps can understand. And he probably has enough butthurt on him from the previous thread to last for a long time as it is..


If you don’t have time to waste on them, why do you keep coming back? That desperate to have the last word? Or is your problem like that of an addict’s: unable to stop?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Don't think your plan worked out if that's really the case. You've made the biggest mistake any adult can do in public. Cry like a fucking bitch and proceed to admit to being a whiny temper tantrum bitch in the process.
> 
> ... It does you no favors.


Hmm..time or  caring about public opinions of me on an internet forum, about fiction...maybe I chose wrong..


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> If you don’t have time to waste on them, why do you keep coming back? That desperate to have the last word? Or is your problem like that of an addict’s: unable to stop?


I like wasting my free time reading and debating fiction. Why the hell would I come back to debate an internet guy with no ending point?


----------



## Nep Heart (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Hmm..time or  caring about public opinions of me on an internet forum, about fiction...maybe I chose wrong..



 Then, you've defeated your own goal by thus wasting your time trying to get approval in the first place. Just Saiyan. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> I like wasting my free time reading and debating fiction. Why the hell would I come back to debate an internet guy with no ending point?


Except you come back here replying to said “internet guy with no ending point” repeatedly. All you’re doing is making yourself look really bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## John Wayne (May 30, 2018)

Hmm.... The Mountain should be able to punch out a mountain so he takes this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 30, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Hmm.... The Mountain should be able to punch out a mountain so he takes this


Genjurou vs. The Mountain or non-Geared Hibiki vs. The Mountain

Which is fairer?


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Then, you've defeated your own goal by thus wasting your time trying to get approval in the first place. Just Saiyan. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯





NightmareCinema said:


> Except you come back here replying to said “internet guy with no ending point” repeatedly. All you’re doing is making yourself look really bad.



Oh don't get me wrong..if that thread was still open I would've been replying to the little bitch and not ignoring him. But getting your ass burnt out and spreading that shit to other threads? yeah, that's the one I don't have time for


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Like? the only thing he has shown is that 2180 psi for which we are fucking arguing


"and being as strong if not stronger than rocky who already lifted more than that in 3"
You really cannot see can you?


g4snake108 said:


> Keep trying to make yourself believe that


I don't have to make myself believe anything, I know I am right.


g4snake108 said:


> Doesn't as I just proved with another punch in one of the earlier posts.


Wrong, the punch missed, try again.


g4snake108 said:


> Ima is a piece of shit with the knowledge of a 2 year old dyslexic chimp who is being starved. He is just ranting off because he and I had a go in the batman vs kakashi thread for which to this day, it seems like it has burnt his ass. He still fucking think I was arguing that batman loses to kakashi when I cried myself hoarse telling him I wasn't claiming that. Don't know what makes you 2 best buds for you trying to support that piece of crap who is on my ignore list so I don't know what the fuck he says. You can quote whatever you think of his is correct and I will argue that.


mfw reading GaySnake ranting like this




g4snake108 said:


> When? Give the times if you say so.





Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> "And now it is just the Russian is just standing there, the Russian is trying to intimidate Creed."





g4snake108 said:


> By that logic even crew was playing around since he was also goading right from the start.


>is literally saying "come on"
>"he is not playing around"

How do you even live being this dense?


g4snake108 said:


> The entire fucking movie supports this. The fact that during training he goes from 1860 to 2180 psi is during his training after the creed fight


That is punching power you sperg, nothing indicates Drago was not skilled before the fight.


g4snake108 said:


> More than 85% and apollo is the guy who is coming out of the retirement against the physical beast.


Wrong it was about half and going on and on about how Apollo was out of shape does not make his fight with Drago seem like less of a stomp than it really was.


g4snake108 said:


> And what the fuck about that was Drago pressuring creed to slip?




He literally just moves a bit to catch him off guard and everyone's reaction is clearly that of surprise and worry. Nothing about it was intended.


g4snake108 said:


> Think you either hear extra or don't hear it at all.


Thinking you don't hear or see at all 


g4snake108 said:


> Why the fuck would you care instead of arguing about the point being made?


Oh I see I hit a nerve, must be right than. No wonder you have such a try hard attitude, doing whatever you can to get those bitter feelings out of having to deal with class and bullies.


g4snake108 said:


> Same for your case. You believe the other truth while blatantly trying to deny the opposite side of it.


>no u
Kid, as you grow older in life, you have to start to realize, this kind of comeback is weak AF and is only going to make you look worse the more you use it.


g4snake108 said:


> I just called you out thrice in this thread for saying plot for drago's mistakes while saying no plot for drago's supposed power. I am arguing the exact opposite of that.


You have thrice made an ass out of yourself by failing to point out said contradiction while wailing like a bitch.


g4snake108 said:


> Or,Nope, you're just being delusional as you continue to make an ass out of yourself as you prove my point that the hits did connect and therefore prove my point that sound aids in showing the punch landed.


>now so desperate that he is copying my posts and slightly editing them

Goddamn you are lazy son 

And you now contradict yourself since you said they don't connect so once again, you made an ass out of yourself.


g4snake108 said:


> Don't know what the fuck that is or how it relates to my arguments..


>implying the sentence I responded to there had anything to do with the argument anyway

Also makes it even more obvious you're a rick and morty fan, you must feel like your IQ is so big it makes your head feel heavy


g4snake108 said:


> You were the one who first started calling me names when I was putting my points in arguably respectable manner.


I call out anyone who makes dumbass arguments and based on your history you are fully deserving of the attitude I give you.


g4snake108 said:


> don't expect me to be all nicc and calm when you start shitting off.You get the exact treatment you try to dish out. You reply in a respectable manner, I reply in the same respectable fashion.



Just thought you would like a theme to go along with your edgy attitude son.


g4snake108 said:


> Then why the fuck would you use that as supporting evidence for when we were arguing about the first minute of the round since that was the only time where apollo showed how superior he was to drago in movement and skill numbnuts?


Why the fuck were you thinking we were only talking about the first round limp dick?


g4snake108 said:


> I already gave you explanations and called you out on your claims.


Than I tore down said explanations and showed them for the garbage arguments they are. Don't forget that.


g4snake108 said:


> You say 2180 is not psi without any proper proof to support that.


Wrong, you pulled that out of your ass. Nowhere did I ever say it.


g4snake108 said:


> I say it is because of drago's lifting showings.


Drago contending with Rocky is already a better feat since Rocky already pulled a better feat in 3 where he was weaker.


g4snake108 said:


> You say the movie's fight against apollo is flawed because that is convenient to your argument


Wrong, I say the sound effects is flawed, Get. Glasses. Now. Boi.


g4snake108 said:


> I say the exact opposite since that is convenient to my argument..


More like "I have no fucking clue what the hell I am talking about but I am an edgy angsty high school Rick and Morty fanboy who suffers from bullying and blindness and so I will continue needlessly bitching and complain on a Chinese cartoon forum to try in vain to make up for my lack of self confidence and anger issues while making a complete ass of myself".


Sorry was that a bit too close to home?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> "and being as strong if not stronger than rocky who already lifted more than that in 3"
> You really cannot see can you?
> 
> I don't have to make myself believe anything, I know I am right.
> ...


Your periods acting up again? Just when I thought there may have been a slight release for you, you show that nope..its still going on for 35 days strong. Come with a more coherent post which relates to the times I asked and the flaccid arguments you gave to support those said arguments, maybe that can pump some blood to get your other reprductive organ -the flaccid dick going while you jerk off trying to find more insults, kid

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Lol...never seen thor with an ice cream in hand


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Hmm.... The Mountain should be able to punch out a mountain so he takes this


That's impossible.


Mountains can't move


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Your periods acting up again? Just when I thought there may have been a slight release for you, you show that nope..its still going on for 35 days strong. Come with a more coherent post which relates to the times I asked and the flaccid arguments you gave to support those said arguments, maybe that can pump some blood to get your other reprductive organ -the flaccid dick going while you jerk off trying to find more insults, kid


Shut the fuck up you pretentious tryharding ponce

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Somebody give robert 20 dollars and make him leave

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Somebody give robert 20 dollars and make him leave


How about instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> How about instead


Sure..you have a deal..will be waiting for my 100 bucks then


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Judging from the number of name calls having been made by the Dragi side, I think it's safe to assume that he isn't stupid and Nostalgia is actually deaf
> .



I'm just curious, were you only recently diagnosed with clinical neurosis with a propensity for delusions and hallucinations or have you been under treatment for some time? Because the only way you could reasonably claim that the Drago side is the side hurling insults as opposed to _responding to insults _is if you're fucking crazy or a liar because so far its been Gaysnake throwing a petulant temper tantrum and insulting the shit out of people while being bodied for posting ignorant stupidity.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> burial





NostalgiaFan said:


> more burying of the autistic spazz  ]



Pay attention lurkers, this isn't a gangbang, this isn't an ass whoop'n of a troll, Imakarum and Nostalgia fan ran a fucking god damn train on Gaysnake 

you bastards better win best debater of the year at the OBD awards for this fucking thread (and I better win best come back ) because holy shit...I haven't seen a doofus snuffed out like this since..I dunno...2006 




g4snake108 said:


> My point? 2180 psi is plot hole you mind numbingly slow knucklehead.



A plot hole, a cavernous, gaping plot hole..that's entirely reinforced by everything seen on screen up too and including beating a guy to death who went the distance with a god damn human punching bag who kept getting up from everything Creed through at him and landed both in the hospital.




g4snake108 said:


> My point? Drago was unskilled in his fight against apollo you mouth-shitting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



And as usual, you're wrong.




g4snake108 said:


> My evidence?



This is gonna be good




g4snake108 said:


> Sounds



Sounds, you're contesting a characters skills in fucking visual media by talking about sounds? You're seriously using sounds...




g4snake108 said:


> Movie clip itself



Does not, in fact support your interpretation at all.




g4snake108 said:


> Announcers fucking announcing Apollo hits



By this logic, Jim Ross should be taken as iron clad word of god.



g4snake108 said:


> Drago fucking not taking advantage of Apollo's slip



Drago a ruthless but incredibly prideful fighter who openly rebelled against the Soviet god damn leadership on live television to proudly announce to the world that he fought for himself and not the Politburo not taking advantage of his opponent, a guy past his prime whom he was very reluctantly fighting any way is solely proof of a very, prideful fighter, not taking advantage of an out of shape dude he didn't wanna fight in the first place slipping up and little else.

Considering Drago by that point had likely already killed Apollo your point isn't just moot and nonexistent, it wouldn't even be relevant if it existed at all 





g4snake108 said:


> Drago doing jack shit when Apollo who is beyond retired for a boxer and should be shit-kicked by Drago's speed and power is landing hits left,right and center for the first min



If by doing "Jack shit" you mean he dominated the entire fight wore down the greatest boxer of his era _and then proceeded to beat him to death. _then sure, but your definition of Jack Shit and the rest of the world's are very different 



g4snake108 said:


> Ima is a piece of shit with the knowledge of a 2 year old dyslexic chimp who is being starved. He is just ranting off because he and I had a go in the batman vs kakashi thread for which to this day, it seems like it has burnt his ass. He still fucking think I was arguing that batman loses to kakashi when *I cried myself hoarse telling him I wasn't claiming that. *Don't know what makes you 2 best buds for you trying to support that piece of crap who is on my ignore list so I don't know what the fuck he says. You can quote whatever you think of his is correct and I will argue that.]



You...: I....

okay I haven't had to do this in a few years but I'm gonna call on the staff to maybe consider section banning you from here and the cafe under the premise that you aren't mentally fit to be involved in debating, because if you literally sobbed until you lost your voice because of shit said by some random dude online then you are not..of sound mind and you need legit IRL help.




g4snake108 said:


> You were the one who first started calling me names when I was putting my points in arguably respectable manner. don't expect me to be all nicc and calm when you start shitting off.You get the exact treatment you try to dish out. You reply in a respectable manner, I reply in the same respectable fashion.



This is just blatant bullshit, all you do is howl like a lunatic and flail like an epileptic and flame.

Any way onto ripping Crey and Gaysnakes premise apart.

This is Ser Gregor Clegane, known as the Mountain that Rides doing battle with Prince Oberyn Martell. Better known as the Red Viper of Dorne he is probably the single most dangerous fighter in his universe with the exception of one or two men. The Mountain, both for his speed and his incredible power ranks within the top five of his universe even if he lacks the skill of a prime Jamie, or Brienne or Ser Barristan The Bold (whose death in a fucking alley was just ) this is what both men are capable of.


Here is Prince Oberyn Martell stabbing one of the Lannister Family's city auxiliaries in the wrist faster than either he or his buddy can react, producing the knife seemingly out of nowhere.

He's fast, he's ruthless and above all else he possesses anatomical knowledge that makes him extremely dangerous.

This is Ser Gregor, the mountain executing prisoners as part of his morning routine. I'd post the horse clip but a gif has already been supplied.


He's powerful and strong as fuck but nothing that's entirely out of what Drago can do.

here's the actual fight


Through it all, Gregor shows surprising speed for his size but Oberyn dances around him and uses a combination of taunts and agility to wear him down not unlike the manner in which Rocky took down Clubber Lang. The speed in which Oberyn navigates the fight is not out of what Dragon can do, further more the power Oberyn put into that last lung was not even half what Dragon could bring to bear.

So we've got a situation where two men of comparable height and intensity are going at it, but one of these men can flip a car with a punch, is capable of enduring sustained beatings the other can't and can dance around the other guy and pepper him with blows at his leisure ala the exact method by which Gregor was taken down in the series itself.

And we are supposed to believe that Drago is somehow slower and dumber than that lumbering psychotic who was outmaneuvered and outfought by a guy whose best doesn't compare to the speed and tenacity of Creed let alone Balboa? I fucking think not..and this goes again to the level of ignorance and laziness both gibbering maniacs in this thread possess that they've dedicated several pages to incoherent flailing that could have been dedicated to intelligent discussion.

Now, I will say this...no way, but no way. No way in hell is Ivan Drago taking novel Gregor, who is a 9 foot tall monster who suffers from chronic migrains and is loaded up on high grade opium, drugged out of his mind and in a state of pure psychosis twenty four seven. A dude who is so mentally unhinged that he seems to feel actual pain when at rest and with nothing to do. This superhuman drug fueled fucking giant over here did things like crush human skulls in his bare hands and shattered Oberyn Martell with a single blow

and while we're on the topic of Oberyn himself, a genius and master of poisons who mastered several different foreign fighting styles, traveled the world and waded into combat as a sell sword against some of the most dangerous savages and fighters in the world and took on a dude whose brothers were all accounted as some of the best fighters in the world and crippled him in a joust and lost only to two of the top five greatest fighters in his damn universe. This fucking demon serpent of the desert a guy no one wanted to fuck with had to resort to shouting at the giant crazy person to drive his perpetual migraine up the wall until he was a disoriented mess and then, then he impaled the guy with a gatotsu like thrust with such violence he fucking planted the dude into the arena floor and lodged his spear several inches into the floor itself 

and even then Gregor had the strength to crush the dudes skull


Here's the fight I described above, these two guys are way beyond Drago and Rocky, hell Gregor is almost three full feet taller and probably weighs two hundred more lbs and has foot or so reach on Ivan to say nothing of the fact that he's essentially perpetually high as fuck on heroine which numbs his pain receptors makes him delirious and the migraines render him hyper violent gives me the impression he'd just haul off and bite Dragons head off by chewing through his throat.

but yeah no..TV mountain falls like a sack of potatoes despite the combined spastic flailing of two...rather..special users

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Oh good, immoral bitchdog again to bark as usual with his attempted humorous posts..my god it's like being back in time 2 days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Oh good, immoral bitchdog again to bark as usual with his attempted humorous posts..my god it's like being back in time 2 days...



I mean, sure ignore the entire break down of the guys capabilities and the fight in question and how it relates to the god damn topic while also acting like a twelve year old with that incredibly original "Immortal Bitchdog". which by the way, isn't just incredibly bland but redundant. It would just be "Immortal Bitch" since you know..Bitch refers to a female dog and all 

try and put some actual thought behind your insults next time chief

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I mean, sure ignore the entire break down of the guys capabilities and the fight in question and how it relates to the god damn topic while also acting like a twelve year old with that incredibly original "Immortal Bitchdog". which by the way, isn't just incredibly bland but redundant. It would just be "Immortal Bitch" since you know..Bitch refers to a female dog and all
> 
> try and put some actual thought behind your insults next time chief


I would, but you already displayed the level of understanding in our last debate..so I am just continuing from your level and your understanding of the term "bitch-dog"

As for your arguments, I would argue for some points regarding Drago, but considering I did not read the pile of attempted humorous crap you just posted after working on it for hours(considering your intellect) I won't.

 I did read your mountain's(TV) breakdown though and it seems pretty reasonable, so yeah I can agree that mountain doesn't take it even with the level of Drago that I have placed at..

EDIT- oh its immoral bitchdog btw...why the fuck would you think immortal?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> I would, but you already displayed the level of understanding in our last debate..so I am just continuing from your level and your understanding of the term "bitch-dog"
> 
> As for your arguments, I would argue for some points regarding Drago, but considering I did not read the pile of attempted humorous crap you just posted after working on it for hours(considering your intellect) I won't.
> 
> I did read your mountain's(TV) breakdown though and it seems pretty reasonable, so yeah I can agree that mountain doesn't take it even with the level of Drago that I have placed at..



That's a very long and roundabout way of saying "you're right IWD, I concede" 

almost as if you're trying to save face or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> That's a very long and roundabout way of saying "you're right IWD, I concede"
> 
> almost as if you're trying to save face or something


Nope, its actually the short way of saying you are right. The long way would be me explaining why drago isn't where you put him at

But, then finally agreeing he wins..

EDIT- Oh.. so you think by your accounts I still have a face to save? hmm.. nice to know ,because in my books you have already reached negative values. It will take some respectable non-crap arguments from your side for some changes though


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Nope, its actually the short way of saying you are right. The long way would be me explaining why drago isn't where you put him at
> 
> But, then finally agreeing he wins..



The problem with that is, it requires you to have actually read my post, specifically the parts directed to you, which you claimed were too dimwitted and unoriginal to read 

Tell me propeller hat wearing snake man...did you read them then need to stop crying before you proceeded to respond?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> The problem with that is, it requires you to have actually read my post, specifically the parts directed to you, which you claimed were too dimwitted and unoriginal to read :mjpls
> 
> Tell me propeller hat wearing snake man...did you read them then need to stop crying before you proceeded to respond?


nah immoral bitchdog, it means I don't have time to counter argue those points since they are too stupid to go one by one


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> The problem with that is, it requires you to have actually read my post, specifically the parts directed to you, which you claimed were too dimwitted and unoriginal to read :mjpls
> 
> Tell me propeller hat wearing snake man...did you read them then need to stop crying before you proceeded to respond?


But, on the other hand, the mountain depiction is pretty reasonable to agree


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

So we've degenerated so completely we're double posting now? My, for someone who claims to be above the frey you certainly seem to be affected by it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

"We"? nah plain and simple you

My, for someone who likes to put words in someone else's mouth that sure is apt to do that to me


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

Stop bullying him Watchdog you meanie you’ll make him cry again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> So we've degenerated so completely we're double posting now? My, for someone who claims to be above the frey you certainly seem to be affected by it


Now, now Watchdog don't be too harsh


Remember he is just a high schooler, so he already has it rough along with being blind, give the poor kid a break

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Now, now Watchdog don't be too harsh
> 
> 
> Remember he is just a high schooler, so he already has it rough along with being blind, give the poor kid a break


Still waiting for my 100 dollars


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

Also, Ivan Drago was able to do 2400 revolutions a minute. Which means on average he can throw forty punches a second. And yes, RPM is short for revolutions per minute. He was training how fast he could punch in this scene.



On the treadmill he hit 63 mph.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Still waiting for my 100 dollars


Still waiting for you to fuck off.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Still waiting for my 100 dollars


Here’s all you’re getting boy


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Still waiting for you to fuck off.


I will after you pay me piece of shit


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> I will after you pay me piece of shit


I will after you fuck off you piece of shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

In contrast the world record for most punches in a minute is only 805.

Ivan Drago can throw 2400 punches in that same time-frame. He is three times faster than real life peak humans, and can run more than twice the speed that Usain Bolt can.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> I will after you fuck off you piece of shit.


Showing what a lying piece of crap you are... I will pay you 100 to fuck off is what it said..just like your arguments you are a load of crap

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> "more autistic screeching"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

That moment when Gaysnake cries

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

More like me exposing you for the crap you are by lying through your teeth


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That moment when Gaysnake cries


Man, don’t compare a good character like Zamasu to someone low-tier like gsnake.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Man, don’t compare a good character like Zamasu to someone low-tier like gsnake.


You’re right, Gaysnake was more sobbing than crying

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

So on top of being faster?

Ivan Dragon hits with 2150 psi which is 4~5 times harder than any real life human being can punch. Also, he can go past 2400 and hit 2500 and 2600 revolutions a minute. Which translates to 43 punches a second.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> So on top of being faster?
> 
> Ivan Dragon hits with 2150 psi which is 4~5 times harder than any real life human being can punch. Also, he can go past 2400 and hit 2500 and 2600 revolutions a minute. Which translates to 43 punches a second.




Inthink this, coupled wjth my breakdown paints a clear picture as to who will win here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Inthink this, coupled wjth my breakdown paints a clear picture as to who will win here.



Also, don't forget that a t-rex only has a psi that ranges from 1500~3000 when it chomps down on something.

Herald-Zeitung in New Braunfels

Ivan Drago is a fucking dinosaur.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

So basically Drago should ONE PUUUUUUUNCH the TV Mountain's face into being flatter than pancakes but would lose against the more monstrous Novel Mountain.


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

Can't wait for Creed II.

The son of Ivan Drago vs The son of Rocky Balboa.

Adonis Creed is gonna do his daddy proud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Oh good, immoral bitchdog again to bark as usual with his attempted humorous posts..my god it's like being back in time 2 days...


Nostalgia prolly went to cry to his girlfriends (immortal) to come and save him since it appears as tho’ he was being quoted here and there. I don’t blame you and lol4thdimension tho’ Nostalgia was clearly in the wrong there.

Just look at the quote he made for me. It doesn’t even have an inch of an argument in it. And he changed my entire quote to a black guy smiling. And his side had the gal to call people here racist?

Talk about double standards.



iwandesu said:


> I mean he is Being an agressive cunt but this is kinda the general behaviour.
> I will delete posts which are only insults but i think me is actually trying to argue something


At least it’s good to know that this site has fair/unbiased mods who can see through double standards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Ningen 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## The Runner (May 30, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Can't wait for Creed II.
> 
> The son of Ivan Drago vs *The son of Rocky Balboa.*
> 
> Adonis Creed is gonna do his daddy proud.


Don’t you mean son of Apollo?

Or did Rocky nail Apollo’s wife?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Nostalgia prolly went to cry to his girlfriends (immortal) to come and save him since it appears as tho’ he was being quoted here and there. I don’t blame you and lol4thdimension tho’ Nostalgia was clearly in the wrong there.
> .



This might shock you, but when you make worthless posts that contribute nothing, are composed entirely of ignorant nonsense and don't actually address your opponents claims or really even articulate your side well then people are going to respond to you with the kind of responses you deserve, which are going to contain generous heaps of mockery.

You get what you give and you give nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blade (May 30, 2018)

Rocky 4 > Rocky 3 > Rocky 2 > Rocky 1 >> Rocky 6 >>>>> Rocky 5, in quality

Creed is technically Rocky 7 and it's easily lit 

Adonis Creed = the next best thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Don’t you mean son of Apollo?
> 
> Or did Rocky nail Apollo’s wife?



No, I mean Piccolo and Gohan. Just like how Piccolo is Gohan's dad. Apollo Creed wasn't exactly perfect either. Adonis Creed is the son of one of his mistresses, and not related to his wife by blood.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> No, I mean Piccolo and Gohan. Just like how Piccolo is Gohan's dad.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yondu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Nostalgia prolly went to cry to his girlfriends (immortal) to come and save him since it appears as tho’ he was being quoted here and there. I don’t blame you and lol4thdimension tho’ Nostalgia was clearly in the wrong there.
> 
> Just look at the quote he made for me. It doesn’t even have an inch of an argument in it. And he changed my entire quote to a black guy smiling. And his side had the gal to call people here racist?
> 
> ...


Yeah they tend to gang up trying to cover the shit that they post. I mean, even with immoral's post which depicted the mountain's feats reasonably, he spewed shit half of the time in regards to Drago.

Nostalgia has been exposed again and again in this thread for the lying cunt he is. He even posted he will give me 100 bucks for which I am still waiting

He also is a mild racist arguing something by mocking chinese in reply to my post. Wonder how the mods tolerate racism in this forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Nostalgia prolly went to cry to his girlfriends (immortal) to come and save him since it appears as tho’ he was being quoted here and there. I don’t blame you and lol4thdimension tho’ Nostalgia was clearly in the wrong there.
> 
> Just look at the quote he made for me. It doesn’t even have an inch of an argument in it. And he changed my entire quote to a black guy smiling. And his side had the gal to call people here racist?
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you go crying to SB, and your senpai Yhwach? You certainly enjoy the horseshit he spews.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Shouldn't you go crying to SB, and your senpai Yhwach? You certainly enjoy the horseshit he spews.



Ywach is a user so illiterate he posts scans that destroy his own arguments and hand the other side a victory. Naturally the partial birth abortions over on SB love him, makes since this gibbering simpleton would too.



g4snake108 said:


> He also is a mild racist arguing something by mocking chinese in reply to my post. Wonder how the mods tolerate racism in this forum



It's not racism, stop insulting homo-sapiens by implying that Chinks are human 

edit- I just reread Crezy's post calling me Nostalgia Fans girlfriends and apparently he thinks I'm two people

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Nostalgia prolly went to cry to his girlfriends (immortal) to come and save him since it appears as tho’ he was being quoted here and there. I don’t blame you and lol4thdimension tho’ Nostalgia was clearly in the wrong there.
> 
> Just look at the quote he made for me. It doesn’t even have an inch of an argument in it. And he changed my entire quote to a black guy smiling. And his side had the gal to call people here racist?
> 
> Talk about double standards.


You know creyzj, given that you take a picture of a black guy making a goofy face as something negative, I have to wonder if it's you who's being racist here.

I remember when you were salty over Saint Seiya and kept pushing this "Mexican language scans" nonsense despite you knowing that the language was Spanish and that there's no such a thing as a Mexican language.

When I pushed you on that, you all but admitted that you were intentionally misrepresenting the language that way so you would be strawmanned.

I'd say what you did by using a language spoken by hundreds of millions of people around the globe as a debate prop that you somehow thought would make you look better against everyone that rebutted your nonsense is far more racist than Nos posting a picture of a black making a goofy face which had no racist implications whatsoever.

Sorry buddy but you're a racist and you know it. Oh and just to rub it in your face some more 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Have a smug mug and some obnoxious techno music to go with it 





creyzi4zb12 said:


> At least it’s good to know that this site has fair/unbiased mods who can see through double standards.


Given the ridiculous flaming, trolling and derailing that this manbaby did, I think iwan is right to tell Gaysnake to calm the hell down and to refer to him in that manner.

Even then, I didn't get what I wanted which was to boot him out of the thread but I ain't mad because this has been a helluva time

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

Okay, ima say this as nice as possible. No smilies or gifs or pics.

Wow, I mean. That’s prolly like the fifth time Imakarum has quoted me for a statement not directed at him. And on differing threads.


He must be extremeley salty as hell.


Also, the Spanish enslaved my race for nearly 400 years, and our race are all mixed with their blood. You’ve no right to call us racist over an incorrect word.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Okay, ima say this as nice as possible. No smilies or gifs or pics.
> 
> Wow, I mean. That’s prolly like the fifth time Imakarum has quoted me for a statement not directed at him.
> 
> He must be extremeley salty as hell.


Nah I just feel like rubbing your failures in your face 

Instead of addressing your racist comments, you run from them like a coward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Nah I just feel like rubbing your failures in your face
> 
> Instead of addressing your racist comments, you run from them like a coward


I just got a flashback on that Thanos vs goku thread
 I whooped your ass in that argument over there. 

I kind of understand why you’re salty.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I just got a flashback on that Thanos vs goku thread
> I whooped your ass in that argument over there.
> 
> I kind of understand why you’re salty.


Nah you didn't. You just ignored me the entire time while I made fun of you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Nah you didn't. You just ignored me the entire time while I made fun of you


From the way you’re reacting now?

Seems like I really did. 

Hint: it’s not the ignore part i’m addressing

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> From the way you’re reacting now?
> 
> Seems like I really did.
> 
> Hint: it’s not the ignore part i’m addressing


Please, you've never beaten me in a debate. Not even close. You know nothing about what you debate from Saint Seiya to Galactus, Thanos and Genis-Vell (especially fucking Genis) to Drago.

Literally you've been wrong about everything and you're inept at arguing your points.

You've moved the goalposts and made so many strawmen in your posts to me that you can't debate any better than Mos Def

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Please, you've never beaten me in a debate. Not even close. You know nothing about what you debate from Saint Seiya to Galactus, Thanos and Genis-Vell (especially fucking Genis) to Drago.
> 
> Literally you've been wrong about everything and you're inept at arguing your points.
> 
> You've moved the goalposts and made so many strawmen in your posts to me that you can't debate any better than Mos Def


Since I don’t wanna derail this thread any further. And I know you’re really salty from all my victories over you, don’t worry. Ima leave you alone for now and let you have the final statement.

At least that way you’ll end up feeling like a winner.  

I’m out of this thread.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Since I don’t wanna derail this thread any further. And I know you’re really salty from all my victories over you, don’t worry. Ima leave you alone for now and let you have the final statement.
> 
> At least that way you’ll end up feeling like a winner.
> 
> I’m out of this thread.


Hey peace out, cowardly racist. A winner sure doesn't run and concede defeat in the process

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> SNIP


Shut your fucking mouth you mindless mouth breathing troglodyte 

All your posts were nothing but you parroting the arguments of retards who got their shitty points blown out for being exactly that and the only thing you brought that was different was petty attacks on my character and appeal to authority, as if GaySnake and 4th are any credible sources to base either your arguments or company. You acted as if having multiple guys agreeing with you made you in the right ignoring that said couple of chuckle fucks are a bunch of clowns laughed at by almost everyone in this section, practically no different than you shitstain 

There is a good reason why while I responded in actually countering and debunking the other two's arguments, I didn't even bother with yours because in the end, you have no actual argument are just a fucking laughing stock that is better left ignored like the waste of oxygen you are.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

Also  at these cucks implying I am racist for ironically using the term Chinese cartoon as if that is not an obvious joke that is used constantly in the anime community and even thinking just having a goofy picture of a black man is racist. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) really need to get the tumblr out of your ass if you seriously can't see how nonsensical that is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Also, the Spanish enslaved my race for nearly 400 years, and our race are all mixed with their blood. You’ve no right to call us racist over an incorrect word.



Speaking as an Argentine, dont insult me by alleging we have native blood, we spent literally 90% of our early years making sure that would never happen and we speak fucking rio platense which is a dialective of spanish.

 Ustedes indios de sangre olmec no tenian civilización, cultura o idioma, tenia nada mas que genocidio, brujeria, los llantos de sus víctimas y una religion de mierda que derrotada pueblos enteras y bañaba en sangra todo america central. Ustedes merecia Cortés, merecían la destrucción de su legacia carnicero y monstroso y merece la deportación de todo ustedes parasitos de los Estados Unidos antes que ustedes nos revienta esa pais como arruinas a todo lo que ustedes tocan.

Basura, sin alma, sin consciencia y sin classe. Salgate de aca y regresate al selva con lo restos que los bestias, re demonio de los imbéciles

Reactions: Winner 5 | Old 1


----------



## Juan (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> the Spanish enslaved my race for nearly 400 years


Welcome to Latin America. 

Your racism isn't excused by the actions of people that are probably dust by now.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Old 1


----------



## Hachibi (May 30, 2018)

Thread should honestly be renamed "Ivan Drago bury a mountain, a snake, a bleach drinker and a troglodyte"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Old 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Old 1


----------



## The Runner (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Also, the Spanish enslaved my race for nearly 400 years,


Welcome to the club. All of Latin America has that kind of history. You’re not special.

And they aren’t your race or your culture. They’re your ancestors, along with the Spanish.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Okay, ima say this as nice as possible. No smilies or gifs or pics.
> 
> Wow, I mean. That’s prolly like the fifth time Imakarum has quoted me for a statement not directed at him. And on differing threads.
> 
> ...


ImakaruN has a disability which transfers his burnt ass from one thread to another. be gentle on him and ignore him as people always should. As long as this 2 year old dyslexic chimp continues dragging his rants from previous threads into others, there is not going to be an end to any conversation. It doesn't matter to him because he probably has amnesia on top of his already lengthy list of mental illnesses so he forgets what posters said and starts from the beginning of the post once again.

And when everything fails, he goes to the classic "shifting goalposts" and strawmen theory which I am pretty sure some veteran OBD poster pounded hard into his ass as he beat his arguments down. So, he tries to use those unoriginal and same posts every thread he opens his shithole in.

I am beginning to doubt that having conversations with him is probably the reason why this many people have started losing brain cells over here at NF..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> And when everything fails, he goes to the classic "shifting goalposts" and strawmen theory which I am pretty sure some *veteran OBD poster pounded hard into his ass as he beat his arguments down*. So, he tries to use those unoriginal and same posts every thread he opens his shithole in.
> 
> I am beginning to doubt that having conversations with him is probably the reason why this many people have started losing brain cells over here at NF..


Who exactly are you referring to? Because I sure did whoop creyzj and your asses pretty hard. So hard that you admitted you cried 

Also, the phrasing makes it sound like I made the OBD and NF smarter 


g4snake108 said:


> ImakaruN has a disability which transfers his burnt ass from one thread to another. be gentle on him and ignore him as people always should. As long as this 2 year old dyslexic chimp continues dragging his rants from previous threads into others, there is not going to be an end to any conversation. It doesn't matter to him because he probably has amnesia on top of his already lengthy list of mental illnesses so he forgets what posters said and starts from the beginning of the post once again.


You still can't come up with a better insult for me. I'll give you a little credit going for the mental illness angle but believe me, I have far less mental instability than someone who cries in the middle of a debate and admits it publicly, which would be you.

Mind you, I suffer from a *very* extreme form of PTSD that literally turns me into a Broly-esque rage machine. Unlike you, I actually try to keep my issues under control and don't wank off to my HIGH IQ like the Rick & Morty fanboy you are. I have intelligence on top of emotional maturity despite my relative mental instability which you lack in all areas, Mr. High IQ

Reactions: Winner 2 | Old 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

I would have sympathy/empathy for you if you kept your rants in the appropriate threads instead of spreading shit all over threads derailing them in the process and making your chums back you up by insulting me instead of actually arguing the points being made. Unlike you, I have no intention of sucking my own dick by claiming I whooped your ass on every page possible just to get other unknown entities to believe it..? I come here to pass my time and have sensible debates. 

If I agree with things and my mistakes, I openly admit them instead of being a whiny bitch like you and derailing the entire thread as was evident in the kakashi one. If I have other viewpoints , I openly state them and start off with arguments that are not flaming in nature and without name-calling. If one poster does give me crap, I return the exact same favor.

The fact that you are doing the same thing of derailing over here just goes to show how cock-hungry you are for attention and how much you crave the "internet jerk-off" others give you by liking your immature posts of rants.

This will probably be my last time addressing you and the only fucking reason i did do it was because you addressed yourself as having an issue which I did not know and hence should not have made fun of. But if you continue your rants, then be fucking sure to address them in the relevant threads or get the appropriate treatment from me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> I would have sympathy/empathy for you if you kept your rants in the appropriate threads instead of spreading shit all over threads derailing them in the process and making your chums back you up by insulting me instead of actually arguing the points being made. Unlike you, I have no intention of sucking my own dick by claiming I whooped your ass on every page possible just to get other unknown entities to believe it..? I come here to pass my time and have sensible debates.


You're lying through your teeth, kid. You e-thugged several posters including me. I was also here earlier so I didn't come out of nowhere. You, L4DR and creyzj were all ganging up on NostalgiaFan but are now not liking it when the shoe is on the other foot. Personally, I don't care about the number of debaters but I felt like giving my buddy a hand. If you wanted a one-on-one with NostalgiaFan then you should have left it at that. Besides, I left him to deal with you while I countered creyzj and L4DR instead. Things were fair all things considered.


g4snake108 said:


> If I agree with things and my mistakes, I openly admit them instead of being a whiny bitch like you and derailing the entire thread as was evident in the kakashi one. If I have other viewpoints , I openly state them and start off with arguments that are not flaming in nature and without name-calling. If one poster does give me crap, I return the exact same favor.


Kid that wasn't me who was flaming and trolling that thread. I insulted you in retaliation to what you were saying. I've got more witnesses that agree with my account than yours. You can't accuse me of derailing shit when I made arguments that you refused to rebut and kept moving the goalposts so far that you basically didn't want the participants to fight at all. That's all on you and anyone looking at that thread will see that for themselves.


g4snake108 said:


> The fact that you are doing the same thing of derailing over here just goes to show how cock-hungry you are for attention and how much you crave the "internet jerk-off" others give you by liking your immature posts of rants.


Frankly I don't care, I'm just being smug right now because I'm enjoying it. I get to rub in my victories to my detractors because it feels damn good when you break down trolls that much and you get a nice comedy show out of it courtesy of you, boyo. You've got no arguments left because they've all been thoroughly debunked and you're a joke now.


g4snake108 said:


> This will probably be my last time addressing you and the only fucking reason i did do it was because you addressed yourself as having an issue which I did not know and hence should not have made fun of. But if you continue your rants, then be fucking sure to address them in the relevant threads or get the appropriate treatment from me


You should have thought about that before you went on about my mental illnesses. You're lucky I can tame my issues and not explode in rage at you like I did to Tonathan. You should try learning to control your problems. In fact, I agree with Watchdog, you need to leave NF and get your shit sorted out because if you literally cried in a debate, you need help and a lot of it. As much of an asshole that I can be, I'd rather your mental faculties are the best they can be and not end in you possibly hurting yourself because of something I or someone else might have said.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

And the funny thing is Ivan Drago would be the hero here.

The only thing he has done is murder someone in a boxing match, and that is only because of his obsession with fighting at his best. He hasn't raped anyone, or murdered any babies like the mountain has.

Ivan Drago, and Tyrion Lannister become buddies what happens to Westeros?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

you may choose to believe that. The biggest form of e-thuggery as you claim I did was call an argument stupid because it was arguing exactly for what I had said while countering me at the same time, before you and dog ganged up on me with the same thing saying kakashi loses when from my very first post I had made it clear I never doubted that result and making snarky comments which set off the ball rolling. Frankly, I don't care what happened in that thread and I leave it up to people who read it to judge themselves instead of shouting day and night trying to say I was right/wrong.

The same thing happened here too. I never name-called fan at the start and was arguing with proper decency till the time he called me an asswipe or some shit which started the shit-show. I even tried to reconcile in between by saying the same thing to fan that if he stopped name-calling I would respond in the appropriate manner. But again, you and anyone else may choose to believe whatever you wish to.

And if you really think I cried, you need to understand that it was sarcasm and a figure of speech. I am pretty sure watchdog understood it and was being sarcastic himself saying take care you shouldn't cry and all and the others took it in the same light

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Give me my 100 bucks and this thread gets shut up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

"You say this man is strong?" Tyrion Lannister looks the giant up and down. Sweat glistening down his muscles as he cuts down a tree. The resounding crack, and breaking of wood echoes in the forest. The tree falls down.

"You could say that." Bronn looks nervous. He heard stories about this man. Some say his father was a giant, and others say he was a golem. A whole load of horseshit as far as he was concerned but looking at this man made him think.

"Sir, you wouldn't happen to have time to talk would you?" The dwarf is the first to get his bearings. He wasn't disturbed like Bronn was. No, he saw something else when he looked at the man. He saw someone he could _use_.

"..." The man grunts as he hefts the tree over his shoulder, and lifting it up almost as if it weighs nothing.

"Not much of a talker is he?" Bronn snorts. His fears dissipating as he realized the man couldn't care less about them.

The dwarf doesn't let him go that easily. He catches up to the man, having to rush to keep up with his gait. "I know you probably don't know me but--"

"I know enough." The giant speaks. "Your family butchered mine."

Tyrion Lannister frowns. "Yes, they have a habit of doing that." He shakes his head. "I am not like them if that is any consolation."

"It is not." The giant moves forward towards a cabin in the distance. The only home he has now. "Now leave my home."

"I am afraid I can't do that." Tyrion walks faster to keep up with the man. Sometimes he cursed how short he was. "I need someone I can trust on my side, and I have heard that no one has ever beaten you in a fight."

"Trust?" The giant laughs, and then he stops to look down at the dwarf. "You come to a man who your family betrayed, and you ask him to join you because you can _trust _him?" He smirks. "I think you are a fool."

"You would be surprised." The dwarf looks somber when he says that. "It is because my family betrayed you that I can trust you. You hate them, and probably a lot more than I do."

"That is true." He puts the tree down. "I do hate them." The giant was not one for subtly. "So, why should I listen to you?"

"I can give you vengeance." The impish man smirks. "I can give you the mountain that rides."

"I do not believe you." The giant picks up the tree again, and begins walking towards his house again.

"Now wait just a second!" Tyrion chases after him again. "I know that your wife is still alive! That she is sick! Do you really expect to pay for a healer with what you make cutting down trees?"

The giant drops the tree again, turns around, and lifts the dwarf by the scruff of his shirt. Their eyes meet. "Do not make me break you!"

Tyrion Lannister had never been more scared in his life. This man could tear him in half with his bare hands.

"That is a risk I am willing to take. I am a dead man anyway." The dwarf had courage that belayed his size.

"You would risk your life for this?" The giant narrows his eyes.

"I would." The imp answers back.

The silence continued for a time, and then the giant let the dwarf drop to the ground.

"If I do this? I do it my way. I do it for me. I do it for no one else." The giant gives no quarter. It would be his way.

"That is fine. I would expect no less." Tyrion dusts himself off. "Do we have an accord?"

The giant offers his hand, and the dwarf takes it as he lifts himself up from the ground.

"We have a _partnership_." The giant frowns. "Ivan Drago." He offers the imp his name.

"Tyrion Lannister." The dwarf answers back. A cheerful smirk plastered on his face.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Give me my 100 bucks and this thread gets shut up


>still trying so hard to push this now highly unfunny joke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> "You say this man is strong?" Tyrion Lannister looks the giant up and down. Sweat glistening down his muscles as he cuts down a tree. The resounding crack, and breaking of wood echoes in the forest. The tree falls down.
> 
> "You could say that." Bronn looks nervous. He heard stories about this man. Some say his father was a giant, and others say he was a golem. A whole load of horseshit as far as he was concerned but looking at this man made him think.
> 
> ...


Fucking hate having a rep limit because this alone deserve that more than 90% of trash written nowadays.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

>I made Crazi so buttmad he is now just chain disliking my posts in pathetic rage due to being too scared to show his ass in public after getting called out

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >I made Crazi so buttmad he is now just chain disliking my posts in pathetic rage due to being too scared to show his ass in public after getting called out


After he said he was going to leave no less

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

Hey @iwandesu 

At this point everyone that matters are all in agreement that between Drago and HBO Mountain that Drago wins out and all the other side is even doing at this point is needlessly bitch and attack the other's character while openly stonewalling with bad jokes to get the last word in regardless of it no longer having anything to do with the topic at hand.

It's clear this thread serves no more purpose and can just close now, we already won.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

>crazi is so blind with rage he is now AGREEING with my post stating he lost

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## John Wayne (May 30, 2018)

This thread went full pathetic and then further into pure comedy gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

> now liking my posts showing off his stupidity

I think I did it, I broke creyzi4zb12



How is that even possible, I thought there was nothing left to break?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> > now liking my posts showing off his stupidity
> 
> I think I did it, I broke creyzi4zb12
> 
> ...


Almost comparable to making Gaysnake cry so hard he lost his voice

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)

I absolutely loved the fanfictional ending @

The timing couldn't have been anymore perfect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >still trying so hard to push this now highly unfunny joke


And still can't fucking provide me the 100 bucks. Jeez how poor are you?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 3


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I absolutely loved the fanfictional ending @
> 
> The timing couldn't have been anymore perfect


Just imagine Ivan Drago replacing Oberon, and going to his match with Gregor in his boxing gear.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

"Is he mad? He is wearing no armor, and has no weapons!"

"He has his weapons already. The gloves are for Gregor's protection from them more than they are for Ivan."

The Ivan Drago walks up to Gregor looking him dead in the eyes.

"I must break you."

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> "more unfunny high autism"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> "Is he mad? He is wearing no armor, and has no weapons!"
> 
> "He has his weapons already. The gloves are for Gregor's protection from them more than they are for Ivan."
> 
> ...



There'd be no YOU RAPED HER, YOU MURDERED HER! YOU KILLED HER CHILDREN!

Just very controlled savagery as Drago turns him into a smear and then looks up at Tywin and Cersei

"Your mountain is shattered..."

Drago goes to Essos with Tyrion from there? i can't imagine Tyrion would remain in Kings Landing regardless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Wow, hypocrites all of you. Calling me a racist despite haviing quoted the “n” word plenty of times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like how you aren't even a Spanish speaker evidently, since you had no idea what I said to you there if you're crying about the N word

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i like how you aren't even a Spanish speaker evidently, since you had no idea what I said to you there if you're crying about the N word



Go ahead, search me quoting for the word.

I don’t know what kind of twisted logic you have to count that as racism.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Wow, hypocrites all of you. Calling me a racist despite haviing quoted the “n” word plenty of times.


>he unironically thinks saying ^ (use bro) is racist despite actual black OBD members having no problems and use it themselves all the time



And I never called you a racist, I just called you a dumbass.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> "more sperging and whining"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Go ahead, search me quoting for the word.
> 
> I don’t know what kind of twisted logic you have to count that as racism.



Ustedes indios de sangre olmec no tenian civilización, cultura o idioma, tenia nada mas que genocidio, brujeria, los llantos de sus víctimas y una religion de mierda que derrotada pueblos enteras y bañaba en sangra todo america central. Ustedes merecia Cortés, merecían la destrucción de su legacia carnicero y monstroso y merece la deportación de todo ustedes parasitos de los Estados Unidos antes que ustedes nos revienta esa pais como arruinas a todo lo que ustedes tocan.

Basura, sin alma, sin consciencia y sin classe. Salgate de aca y regresate al selva con lo restos que los bestias, re demonio de los imbéciles 

I hate having to tell animals a thing twice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Now I know why you called me that.
> It’s called projection.


No it's because that is what you are

Everyone that read what I described acknowledge you as racist

Me? Nothing I said in that post is racist, especially to a fucking character that I created

Goddamn you are so fucking desperate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Now I know why you called me that.
> It’s called projection.


That is exactly what you are doing right now.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

B


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Ustedes indios de sangre olmec no tenian civilización, cultura o idioma, tenia nada mas que genocidio, brujeria, los llantos de sus víctimas y una religion de mierda que derrotada pueblos enteras y bañaba en sangra todo america central. Ustedes merecia Cortés, merecían la destrucción de su legacia carnicero y monstroso y merece la deportación de todo ustedes parasitos de los Estados Unidos antes que ustedes nos revienta esa pais como arruinas a todo lo que ustedes tocan.
> 
> Basura, sin alma, sin consciencia y sin classe. Salgate de aca y regresate al selva con lo restos que los bestias, re demonio de los imbéciles
> 
> I hate having to tell animals a thing twice


Potang ina mo. Abi nimo agi kay di ko kasabot sa imo giyawyaw maayo na ka?

Sayon ra kaayo na imoa sabton oi. Pila ra pag google, sabtan na dayun. Pero di na lang ko mag sakripisyo ug oras para nimo kay ga kalas kalas ra ko ug oras sa imohang pataka.

Imbesiles? Wrong pa jud imoa spelling ug grammar. Hoy doy, balik sa sa grade 1 ugok


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> No it's because that is what you are
> 
> Everyone that read what I described acknowledge you as racist
> 
> ...


Rofl! Just goes to show how broken your logic is. As if that’s the only post showing your true nature.


Face it. You’re a racist and you’re projecting.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> B
> 
> Potang ina mo. Abi nimo agi kay di ko kasabot sa imo giyawyaw maayo na ka?
> 
> ...



oh you're a filipino? Damn...i'm so sorry for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

I think I’m done here. I understand I said i’d leave this alone so as not to derail this thread anymore And I didn’t.

Sorry, I just couldn’t help it. I mean calling somebody racist is a big nono coz I know I aint.

But hey, look at the bright side. At least you got me there for a while...almost.

I think ima compile some of the quotes on the search (God bless narutoforums for it’s awesome search engine.)

Next dude who calls me a racist gets a quote from their past.


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> It’s really easy. All you gotta is just use the search function. You’ll see a lot more from these dudes.
> 
> Gotta love the OBD for being userfriendly.
> 
> These racists prolly doesn’t even know what the word means



There is a difference between being racist, and being racially provocative because someone doesn't care about being politically correct. You know, in order to get a reaction out of someone? The world is not nice. People are not nice. You should learn that by now. You live in any ghetto, or the worst in Brockton you will see racism on all sides. The pleasantries are just that, and we are all guilty. Do not pretend otherwise.

I am a bisexual, hedonist, with a preference for androgynous men dressed like pizza drivers. Yet, I am an accepted regular here despite my insatiable appetite for elven men. Why is that? It is because I am not god awful like you are.

They are as about as racist as anyone else who has been exposed to enough of the worst of humanity long enough to realize this. Which is to say not really.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 30, 2018)

Jesus Christ just shut the fuck up already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I think I’m done here.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Do they pay you or something for those memes? You should really ask them to-and then go and get me my 100 bucks

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## John Wayne (May 30, 2018)

You're not getting any money. All you're getting is the boot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> "more Autism"

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Can I have my money?


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

God damn Ankh is still looking hot.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Can I have my money?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Old 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Ustedes indios de sangre olmec no tenian civilización, cultura o idioma, tenia nada mas que genocidio, brujeria, los llantos de sus víctimas y una religion de mierda que derrotada pueblos enteras y bañaba en sangra todo america central. Ustedes merecia Cortés, merecían la destrucción de su legacia carnicero y monstroso y merece la deportación de todo ustedes parasitos de los Estados Unidos antes que ustedes nos revienta esa pais como arruinas a todo lo que ustedes tocan.
> 
> Basura, sin alma, sin consciencia y sin classe. Salgate de aca y regresate al selva con lo restos que los bestias, re demonio de los imbéciles
> 
> I hate having to tell animals a thing twice





creyzi4zb12 said:


> B
> 
> Potang ina mo. Abi nimo agi kay di ko kasabot sa imo giyawyaw maayo na ka?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

Can you go and sell that sword to get me my money though?


----------



## g4snake108 (May 30, 2018)

@ everybody

I think this post/thread should be closed with Elric's post. That story was good and all the crap that all of us are spewing left, right and center should actually come to a halt in regards to the thread and his post. I actually haven't seen him spewing unrelated namecaling here except for maybe 1 reply where he did indulge in it.


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)

The thread is now Ankh.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> The thread is now Ankh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

g4snake108 said:


> Can you go and sell that sword to get me my money though?


All you get is this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

So that's what Fang's Ava was of all this time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)




----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 30, 2018)

I truly missed the "flood the thread with image macros from various sentai or rider series" tactic, its good to see it still alive and kicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 30, 2018)

The best part about this thread is the realization for me that my profile is clean as diamond on the “n” word.

I love you guys.

Reactions: Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2018)




----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 30, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> "I may be a retarded inbred hypocritical mouth breather, but I at least never say the n word like you meanies"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Atem (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 31, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I truly missed the "flood the thread with image macros from various sentai or rider series" tactic, its good to see it still alive and kicking


We should do it more often

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juan (May 31, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I forgot about this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bite, what's wrong with my posts, you gigantic numbnut?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2018)

Like fuck this shit 
Im too drrunk but fuck this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 31, 2018)

Why are you so fucking stupid?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 31, 2018)

>stalks our feeds to find dirt on us
>gets offended despite being a flip
>doesn’t get offended over other racial epithets despite it always being in jest
>proceeds to lecture someone who’s black about what racial epithets mean to him

This lack of self awareness is simply astonishing

And what’s more astonishing is why this thread is still open

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 31, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> SNIP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 31, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> >stalks our feeds to find dirt on us
> >gets offended despite being a flip
> >doesn’t get offended over other racial epithets despite it always being in jest
> >proceeds to lecture someone who’s black about what racial epithets mean to him
> ...



Now you see why I compare flips to seals? They're in it up to their necks and applaud like retards at nothing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 31, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Now you see why I compare flips to seals? They're in it up to their necks and applaud like retards at nothing


Hmmm...should do a quick edit of a seal wearing a propeller hat so we can show it to flippy here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 31, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Hmmm...should do a quick edit of a seal wearing a propeller hat so we can show it to flippy here



absofuckinglutely


----------



## The Runner (May 31, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> That’s rich, coming from a guy who advocated freedom of speech on the obd convo 289.


You said you wanted to stop posting tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 31, 2018)

@The Immortal WatchDog @NostalgiaFan @creyzi4zb12 

I now unveil my latest art piece


*Spoiler*: __ 





I call him "Flippy the Challenged Seal"

A seal so challenged, he can't put his hat on right

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 31, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> @The Immortal WatchDog @NostalgiaFan @creyzi4zb12
> 
> I now unveil my latest art piece
> 
> ...



I think from now one, I'm just gonna feed this pic at Crey 

fucking master piece there IM!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan (May 31, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> The fact that I need to explain why you’re a hypocrite just shows either ur guilt or stupidity.


so, what I'm getting here is, you can't explain what's wrong with it, so you're just trying to take a moral high ground that doesn't exist because you're too much of a brain-missing retard who can't admit he's wrong when he gets called out, and instead tries to go off on some weird tangent, except he can't actually do even that because he lacks the necessary brain cells? 

@Imakarum Mirabilis @The Immortal WatchDog 

you think that's what he meant? I think that's what he meant.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2018)

In hand-to-hand combat?

Drago destroys The Mountain with his superior boxing skill. 

Jab jab jab .... 2150 PSI RIGHT CROSS!!!


----------



## Hachibi (May 31, 2018)

Jjcb said:


> so, what I'm getting here is, you can't explain what's wrong with it, so you're just trying to take a moral high ground that doesn't exist because you're too much of a brain-missing retard who can't admit he's wrong when he gets called out, and instead tries to go off on some weird tangent, except he can't actually do even that because he lacks the necessary brain cells?
> 
> @Imakarum Mirabilis @The Immortal WatchDog
> 
> you think that's what he meant? I think that's what he meant.



To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand creyzi4zb12. The argument is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of racism most of the points will go over a typical reader's head. There's also creyzi's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The supporters understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these facts, to realise that they're not just true- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike creyzi4zb12 truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the point in creyzi's existential catchphrase "u r an hypocrite" which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as creyzis genius wit unfolds itself on their chinese cartoon forum. What fools.. how I pity them


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 31, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand creyzi4zb12. The argument is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of racism most of the points will go over a typical reader's head. There's also creyzi's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The supporters understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these facts, to realise that they're not just true- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike creyzi4zb12 truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the point in creyzi's existential catchphrase "u r an hypocrite" which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as creyzis genius wit unfolds itself on their chinese cartoon forum. What fools.. how I pity them
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Damn. Creyzi being mocked by a Frenchie of all people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 31, 2018)

Jjcb said:


> so, what I'm getting here is, you can't explain what's wrong with it, so you're just trying to take a moral high ground that doesn't exist because you're too much of a brain-missing retard who can't admit he's wrong when he gets called out, and instead tries to go off on some weird tangent, except he can't actually do even that because he lacks the necessary brain cells?
> 
> @Imakarum Mirabilis @The Immortal WatchDog
> 
> you think that's what he meant? I think that's what he meant.


Sorry for being cryptic.
WhAt I’m trying to say is that you’re (literally) a racist hypocrite who projects his negative side on people u don’t like. And I’m not.

Because...




Jjcb said:


> ^ (use bro), tell me who you want RB already



Dragonball Mafia Kai thread.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Juan (May 31, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand creyzi4zb12. The argument is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of racism most of the points will go over a typical reader's head. There's also creyzi's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The supporters understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these facts, to realise that they're not just true- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike creyzi4zb12 truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the point in creyzi's existential catchphrase "u r an hypocrite" which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as creyzis genius wit unfolds itself on their chinese cartoon forum. What fools.. how I pity them
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Juan (May 31, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Dragonball Mafia Kai thread.


shut up ^ (use bro)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 31, 2018)

Jjcb said:


> shut up ^ (use bro)


I rest my case

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Old 1


----------



## Juan (May 31, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I rest my case


that's right ^ (use bro), you shut up and go build America another railroad.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 31, 2018)

Hey flippy, your treat is over at Spergbattles. Go fetch it boy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 31, 2018)

So how much fucking longer does iwan need to take to just close this thread already? Topics been done for two days at least and all that is happening is Crazi making an even bigger ass of himself than he already has while we mock and laugh at him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 31, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> So how much fucking longer does iwan need to take to just close this thread already? Topics been done for two days at least and all that is happening is Crazi making an even bigger ass of himself than he already has while we mock and laugh at him.


However long it takes for him to go to Alcholics Anonymous 

I kid but seriously this needed to be closed yesterday and the day before that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 31, 2018)

Closing the thread, any obd mod can unlock if they feel like it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

